# Team #14 - 1 four Whatever



## Kevin2

Checking in! 

pointndog, good to see a familiar face!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Ishi checking in from Iowa! It’s getting close 👍🏼


----------



## skinner2

Checking in from Pa.


----------



## jwg1976

Checking in


----------



## MbatsonZ7

All I want to do is shoot giants… checking in from Michigan


----------



## alex.vogel99

Checking in from South Dakota. 

Think ive been on a team with a few of you guys before. I won't be able to hunt quite as much as past years, we welcomed our first child to the world July 21st. I'll still get out a fair amount though. Usually I am super picky so many years I don't shoot a buck, but I probably won't be so picky this year.


----------



## Kevin2

Congratulations on your first baby!

Best thing going on the planet in my opinion. When my first child was born my wife at some point told me I was gonna start having to help out around the house a little more with the baby and all that jazz, so I made a deal with her, I told her I’d sell all my guns, my Bows, my snowmobile, my boats, everything but my golf clubs! Which I ended up doing, and the only thing I did was golf nine holes on Wednesday night and 18 holes on Saturday for several years when the kids were really small!

Then slowly but surely I started introducing all that stuff to my kids, had them shooting bb guns and bows by the time they were 4-5 years old, they got fishing poles and golf club’s for the first birthday and Christmas presents, bows soon after!
They are all grown now, one is coming in town next week from Japan for my daughter’s wedding, first thing we’re doing go fly fishing, go golfing, and shoot the bows at the house! It all goes by so quickly, my best advice is to spend every waking moment with them. Smartest thing I ever did.



alex.vogel99 said:


> Checking in from South Dakota.
> 
> Think ive been on a team with a few of you guys before. I won't be able to hunt quite as much as past years, we welcomed our first child to the world July 21st. I'll still get out a fair amount though. Usually I am super picky so many years I don't shoot a buck, but I probably won't be so picky this year.


----------



## pointndog

Checking in Fellas. Prospects are looking good for this year.


----------



## Kevin2

I’ve been so busy getting my house ready for my daughter’s wedding here, I haven’t put up any cameras. However I’ve spent a ton of time scouting old and new ground. I’ve only got one month till my opener!


pointndog said:


> Checking in Fellas. Prospects are looking good for this year.


----------



## bamabowhunter19

Checking in everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

Kevin2 said:


> Congratulations on your first baby!
> 
> Best thing going on the planet in my opinion. When my first child was born my wife at some point told me I was gonna start having to help out around the house a little more with the baby and all that jazz, so I made a deal with her, I told her I’d sell all my guns, my Bows, my snowmobile, my boats, everything but my golf clubs! Which I ended up doing, and the only thing I did was golf nine holes on Wednesday night and 18 holes on Saturday for several years when the kids were really small!
> 
> Then slowly but surely I started introducing all that stuff to my kids, had them shooting bb guns and bows by the time they were 4-5 years old, they got fishing poles and golf club’s for the first birthday and Christmas presents, bows soon after!
> They are all grown now, one is coming in town next week from Japan for my daughter’s wedding, first thing we’re doing go fly fishing, go golfing, and shoot the bows at the house! It all goes by so quickly, my best advice is to spend every waking moment with them. Smartest thing I ever did.


Love that advice! Thank you, so far all she does is eat poop and sleep but I still want to hold her every minute possible. I can't wait until she grows and I can introduce her to the outdoors. 

Ohh fly fishing, now you're speaking my language. I love love love hunting, but fly fishing may just be my absolute favorite thing to do


----------



## alex.vogel99

I haven't and probably won't put any cameras out this year. Usually I run 5 or 6 but just been too busy. I haven't even been out to the farm yet. My cousin was going to put a food plot in again, hoping he did. 

Our season opens Sept 1, along with dove. I'll probably head out there to dove hunt and check my stands out and see what things look like. For hunting I always have to split my time between doves early, then later geese, ducks, pheasants, grouse, and deer. And since I'll be going less this year I'll have to manage my hunts well. Honestly id give some of that up, mainly grouse and pheasants, but my dog loves it so much that I have to just for her.


----------



## Kevin2

I mainly flyfish for big browns these days. Hex hatch in Mid June-early July, and then mousing for them at dusk and into the late dark night too. BLAST! My son was the better flyfishermen till about 3-4 years ago when I finally cracked the 20+ inch barrier! TOOK me 25 years to finally get there, then the flood gates finally opened for me on big browns!

Few fish on the fly over the years...

My son had this 21" brown hit his Hex fly several times before he finally hooked him, the entire section of river could hear him cursing the trout on every missed take, was fun to be there.









We do an annual flyfishing trip for King Salmon on the exact river I grew up on learning how to trout fish with my Dad and one of his best friends.










23" brown a few summers ago, 1st 20+ for me!




















alex.vogel99 said:


> Love that advice! Thank you, so far all she does is eat poop and sleep but I still want to hold her every minute possible. I can't wait until she grows and I can introduce her to the outdoors.
> 
> Ohh fly fishing, now you're speaking my language. I love love love hunting, but fly fishing may just be my absolute favorite thing to do


----------



## Kevin2

I pretty much gave up gun hunting a few years back, sold all my guns, decoys, gun safe, the works! Duck, pheasant, rabbit, Quall, geese, and even Coyote hunting fell off the list. Met a young man locally that loves to hunt over deer carcasses for coyotes, so I gave him all 3 of mine last year. He invited me, but I just don't have the drive for it like I did years ago. Fun though! I did deer hunt with my 350 Legent last year though, so there is still hope! 



alex.vogel99 said:


> I haven't and probably won't put any cameras out this year. Usually I run 5 or 6 but just been too busy. I haven't even been out to the farm yet. My cousin was going to put a food plot in again, hoping he did.
> 
> Our season opens Sept 1, along with dove. I'll probably head out there to dove hunt and check my stands out and see what things look like. For hunting I always have to split my time between doves early, then later geese, ducks, pheasants, grouse, and deer. And since I'll be going less this year I'll have to manage my hunts well. Honestly id give some of that up, mainly grouse and pheasants, but my dog loves it so much that I have to just for her.


----------



## alex.vogel99

Salmon is definitely on my bucket list! I just started fly fishing 2 years ago, and I'm hooked beyond belief. Unfortunately our closest trout waters are about 6 hours away. I do scratch the itch with some bluegill around here though on poppers.


----------



## alex.vogel99

Heres a few random pics I have from 1 trip. That top one is my biggest to date, 19.5" rainbow. I'm mostly catch and release, but I kept her for the pan.


----------



## Kevin2

Always fun pan fish fly fishing. Great fight on a light rod, 2-3wt. For decades I lived 4 hours from our trout streams, and on every vacation, we headed up north to get after them. I retired in Trout river heaven 4 years ago! Oddly, I fish less now. Go figure!


alex.vogel99 said:


> Salmon is definitely on my bucket list! I just started fly fishing 2 years ago, and I'm hooked beyond belief. Unfortunately our closest trout waters are about 6 hours away. I do scratch the itch with some bluegill around here though on poppers.


----------



## Kevin2

Cool looking stream. We don't have any big rock banks like that, just smallish river bottom rocks AND few of them!



alex.vogel99 said:


> View attachment 7673435
> 
> View attachment 7673437
> 
> View attachment 7673436
> 
> View attachment 7673432
> 
> View attachment 7673433
> 
> View attachment 7673434
> 
> Heres a few random pics I have from 1 trip. That top one is my biggest to date, 19.5" rainbow. I'm mostly catch and release, but I kept her for the pan.


----------



## hdrking2003

Checking in from central Ohio! A few familiar names on this years team, and glad to be back for another year. No cams for me, but 4 outstanding farms for whitetail that always produce, so I am not worried about the available inventory lol. One of the farms has an absolute slammer from last year that I hope made it through(no reports that he was taken late season), and maybe this year he will make it closer than the 60 yards I had him at last year. Looking forward to another great year of filling the freezer!!

Congrats on the new addition Alex, wishing you all health and happiness!!


----------



## V Man

Checking in from Minnesota. Opener is right around the corner. I have a 110 acre farm and also hunt Buffalo County WI every year. Looking forward to getting to know you all. Congrats on the baby Alex and good luck all this year. V


----------



## alex.vogel99

Kevin2 said:


> Cool looking stream. We don't have any big rock banks like that, just smallish river bottom rocks AND few of them!


Black hills of South dakota, its all gorgeous scenery. I'm actually contemplating a quick fall trip this year down towards Rochester MN. My buddy lives down there and does a lot of fishing near the WI border. But, we will see what the fall brings. 

Thanks everyone for the congrats on the little one!


----------



## V Man

alex.vogel99 said:


> Black hills of South dakota, its all gorgeous scenery. I'm actually contemplating a quick fall trip this year down towards Rochester MN. My buddy lives down there and does a lot of fishing near the WI border. But, we will see what the fall brings.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the congrats on the little one!


Whitewater is very popular down by Rochester. Lots of people head down there to fish. One of my employees has a camper down there and goes frequently. The bluff country down there is beautiful. Great deer hunting too.... good luck if you go!


----------



## alex.vogel99

V Man said:


> Whitewater is very popular down by Rochester. Lots of people head down there to fish. One of my employees has a camper down there and goes frequently. The bluff country down there is beautiful. Great deer hunting too.... good luck if you go!


After Kevin posted all those pics i had to plan a trip, so yes i am going sept 2-5 haha. I am staying just south of Elba, so right near the middle fork. I plan to venture out some too since ill be there a few days. Should be a good time!


----------



## Kevin2

We wanna head out west for a big trip, Yellowstone, fishing, hiking, maybe some early season bow hunting,bucket list of course!



alex.vogel99 said:


> After Kevin posted all those pics i had to plan a trip, so yes i am going sept 2-5 haha. I am staying just south of Elba, so right near the middle fork. I plan to venture out some too since ill be there a few days. Should be a good time!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

The Mrs and I are heading out west for vacation first week of September and can’t wait! We’re visiting Arches, Canyonlands, Monument Valley and several state parks but I have to get a project finished before vacation and deer season so I’m under the gun.
We’re putting on a large all seasons room so the old composite deck is getting torn apart and all the landscape rock needs moved but I’m gaining headway very well. Cameras need to get out next week…. busy busy.
I have pics of one buck that made it last year that were taken 1/29. If he can put on at least 20 inches he will score very high. I’ll check in when I can. Enjoy the rest of the summer


----------



## alex.vogel99

Looks like we have 5 that need to check in yet - anybody want to volunteer to send them PMs?

baz77
Buxndiverdux
jeffrichards
lazhubby70
skeet16


----------



## skeet16

Checking in from Central Mississippi, Oct 1st is our opener. 
Will drop some cameras this weekend to start getting a idea of what's around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeet16

Ishi Spirit said:


> The Mrs and I are heading out west for vacation first week of September and can’t wait! We’re visiting Arches, Canyonlands, Monument Valley and several state parks but I have to get a project finished before vacation and deer season so I’m under the gun.
> We’re putting on a large all seasons room so the old composite deck is getting torn apart and all the landscape rock needs moved but I’m gaining headway very well. Cameras need to get out next week…. busy busy.
> I have pics of one buck that made it last year that were taken 1/29. If he can put on at least 20 inches he will score very high. I’ll check in when I can. Enjoy the rest of the summer


Love the Moab area of Utah. Will be headed back for the 4th time to spend the week of Thanksgiving. Not sure if you do any hiking but if you do definitely check out the Druid Arch to Chesler park loop trail in the Needles district of Canyon Lands. 16.6 mile hike 
Devils Garden loop in Arches is a 7.8 mile loop that is great as well. 
Definitely recommend downloading All Trails( if you don't have it already)check out False Kiva Trail in the Island In The Sky District of Canyon Lands. Fishers Tower is a good one as well and it's not in the parks. Corona is also a good one not in the park. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

skeet16 said:


> Love the Moab area of Utah. Will be headed back for the 4th time to spend the week of Thanksgiving. Not sure if you do any hiking but if you do definitely check out the Druid Arch to Chesler park loop trail in the Needles district of Canyon Lands. 16.6 mile hike
> Devils Garden loop in Arches is a 7.8 mile loop that is great as well.
> Definitely recommend downloading All Trails( if you don't have it already)check out False Kiva Trail in the Island In The Sky District of Canyon Lands. Fishers Tower is a good one as well and it's not in the parks. Corona is also a good one not in the park.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great info and thanks!
At our age 5 mile hikes are probably more reality  It’s wonderful be semi retired but it has limits.


----------



## baz77

checking in from Southern Ohio ….lots of familiar names on this team.

Congrats on the baby Alex


----------



## Kevin2

Just bought a 30lb Mathews Switchback XT! LOL

I've been injured since last November. Did all the rehab, still doing it, trying to avoid surgery, but it ain't looking good! I'll turn this sucker all the way down to 30 OR if it goes into the 20s, I'll turn it down to that! LOLOLOL

Hoping it gets me back into the game. Otherwise, I'll be forced to use the crossbow.


----------



## bamabowhunter19

That’s a nice find, Kevin. Hopefully it’ll help you out, and you make a full recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

30lb switch back should be like warm butter. Whats the injury? I'm not a doc (well depending on who you ask!) but if its rotator cuff and 30lbs is still not doing it, you likely are going to need surgery.


----------



## Kevin2

Fell last year hunting while crossing a river. There is more than 1 injury from the fall, but the Dr feels hand surgery is the best bet to allow all to heal. Either way, I got me an easy pulling bow IF ever I can shoot again! NEXT stop, kiddy bows! LOL



alex.vogel99 said:


> 30lb switch back should be like warm butter. Whats the injury? I'm not a doc (well depending on who you ask!) but if its rotator cuff and 30lbs is still not doing it, you likely are going to need surgery.


----------



## jeffrichards

Jeff Richards Checking in!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrichards

Young one i have one cam here in Va ! Headed to Illinois Oct 27 to Nov 10 the farm is always productive! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrichards

alex.vogel99 said:


> Looks like we have 5 that need to check in yet - anybody want to volunteer to send them PMs?
> 
> baz77
> Buxndiverdux
> jeffrichards
> lazhubby70
> skeet16


All Checked in Here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

Last december, I made a huge mistake in offering our Lake House as a venue for my daughters wedding next week, never thinking in a million years I'd spend the next 9 months of my life killing myself to get ready for it! Anyways, your trail cam photo inspired me to go out and get at least 1 camera going BETWEEN wedding prep! Found a huge Oak fell right in the middle of one of my micro food plots. Cleared it a bit and set the camera. GOT to plant something NOW...dang it!












jeffrichards said:


> Young one i have one cam here in Va ! Headed to Illinois Oct 27 to Nov 10 the farm is always productive!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrichards

Kevin2 said:


> Last december, I made a huge mistake in offering our Lake House as a venue for my daughters wedding next week, never thinking in a million years I'd spend the next 9 months of my life killing myself to get ready for it! Anyways, your trail cam photo inspired me to go out and get at least 1 camera going BETWEEN wedding prep! Found a huge Oak fell right in the middle of one of my micro food plots. Cleared it a bit and set the camera. GOT to plant something NOW...dang it!
> 
> View attachment 7677373


I have a a lot that hold me back. But my new grandson born on August 5. He is my inspiration right now to get out there start building something new. So he can learn they art of bowhunting and gathering his own food and growing his own food. From myself My father taught me! And me his granddaddy will teach him…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrichards

Any Idea of a team name? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

I'm not picky


----------



## Kevin2

I think I like that one!

I’m not picky!
We’re not picky
Big bad bonus tines
Take the shot
Take em tall take em wide
Rack rubbing rebel rousers lol
Doe banging Buck Blitzers
Buck fever Panic Punchers

OK I did my job lol





alex.vogel99 said:


> I'm not picky


----------



## jwg1976

How about 1 four the freezer or 1 four the wall or 1 four (fill in the blank)


----------



## MbatsonZ7

I’m good with the majority vote of our team name.


----------



## hdrking2003

jeffrichards said:


> I have a a lot that hold me back. But my new grandson born on August 5. He is my inspiration right now to get out there start building something new. So he can learn they art of bowhunting and gathering his own food and growing his own food. From myself My father taught me! And me his granddaddy will teach him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's awesome, and how it should be! Good for you Jeff!!


----------



## bamabowhunter19

jwg1976 said:


> How about 1 four the freezer or 1 four the wall or 1 four (fill in the blank)


1 four Whatever (kind of going along with the “I’m not picky”)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeet16

jwg1976 said:


> How about 1 four the freezer or 1 four the wall or 1 four (fill in the blank)


I was one four the wall last year[emoji23]!
Same team!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrichards

Kevin2 said:


> I think I like that one!
> 
> I’m not picky!
> We’re not picky
> Big bad bonus tines
> Take the shot
> Take em tall take em wide
> Rack rubbing rebel rousers lol
> Doe banging Buck Blitzers
> Buck fever Panic Punchers
> 
> OK I did my job lol


Make Killing Does Great again. 
Paint it Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

bamabowhunter19 said:


> 1 four Whatever (kind of going along with the “I’m not picky”)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll vote for this one


----------



## baz77

bamabowhunter19 said:


> 1 four Whatever (kind of going along with the “I’m not picky”)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my vote goes to this one also


----------



## MbatsonZ7

1 for whatever is good with me but realistically I need 3 in the freezer so I can smile every time I open it


----------



## alex.vogel99

Who are we still missing? Think check in deadline is either past or coming up soon?


----------



## hdrking2003

bamabowhunter19 said:


> 1 four Whatever (kind of going along with the “I’m not picky”)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Works for me! Could be my life motto, lol.


----------



## Kevin2

I believe everyone but 2 have checked in. I messaged these members to check in AND also messaged 12-Ringer to get on the waiting list for replacements if they fail to check in.



lazyhubby70


Buxndiverdux





alex.vogel99 said:


> Who are we still missing? Think check in deadline is either past or coming up soon?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Kevin2 said:


> I believe everyone but 2 have checked in. I messaged these members to check in AND also messaged 12-Ringer to get on the waiting list for replacements if they fail to check in.
> 
> 
> 
> lazyhubby70
> 
> 
> Buxndiverdux


They play every year and lazy has been on my team before. Both must have gotten sidetracked


----------



## V Man

I am good with whatever for a team name. Thanks all!


----------



## stevewes2004

Hey guys, I just got added to this team since you had a no show.

Checking in from NC!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004

And since there’s been some fly fishing discussion… here’s my personal best wild brown from the Appalachian mountains, public water…

23”, stone fly nymph with a 4 weight.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

stevewes2004 said:


> Hey guys, I just got added to this team since you had a no show.
> 
> Checking in from NC!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!! How have you been?


----------



## stevewes2004

Ishi Spirit said:


> Awesome!! How have you been?


Doing great, hope you are! I still dream about those cold Iowa mornings! Can’t wait to come back…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

Sweet! Welcome…Glad you made it here. Hopefully there’s enough guys wanting to get in that we can fill that second space, unless they happen to show up that is!


stevewes2004 said:


> Hey guys, I just got added to this team since you had a no show.
> 
> Checking in from NC!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

That’s a pretty hefty brown for a 4 wt! I’ve caught all my really big browns on a Orvis Helios 8 wt, but only weighs 2 7/8 ounces. Feels like somewhere between a 4 & a 5 wt, but it is a canon and can cast huge flies enormous distances. Still fun catching small fish on it too, but has all the backbone for the biggest fish.


stevewes2004 said:


> And since there’s been some fly fishing discussion… here’s my personal best wild brown from the Appalachian mountains, public water…
> 
> 23”, stone fly nymph with a 4 weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004

Kevin2 said:


> That’s a pretty hefty brown for a 4 wt! I’ve caught all my really big browns on a Orvis Helios 8 wt, but only weighs 2 7/8 ounces. Feels like somewhere between a 4 & a 5 wt, but it is a canon and can cast huge flies enormous distances. Still fun catching small fish on it too, but has all the backbone for the biggest fish.


I casted a Helios once and absolutely loved it, awesome rod. This rod is actually an original Orvis Clearwater full flex 5wt but I use 4wt line because that’s what it fishes like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buxndiverdux

I’m here, if I’m not kicked off… LOL. Been working hard.


----------



## Kevin2

Sweet! I'll let 12-Ringer know you are here and we are full again.


Buxndiverdux said:


> I’m here, if I’m not kicked off… LOL. Been working hard.


----------



## Buxndiverdux

Our season starts Sept 10th. Got 6 cams out so far. Still got a few more to hang, but the SXS is in the shop...


----------



## Kevin2

Mine starts on a special weekend on Sept 10th & 11th, no restrictions, then a Doe rally on private land on Sept 17-18th. I'm not even close to ready! 


Buxndiverdux said:


> Our season starts Sept 10th. Got 6 cams out so far. Still got a few more to hang, but the SXS is in the shop...


----------



## Ishi Spirit

This morning I got my cameras hung and put some boots on the ground! Jumped a fairly decent buck while I was checking out a new stand site.
I’m going to hunt the new site early in the season. It’s a nice funnel on a creek with a high bluff on the other side. 

I’m getting excited for the season to start with the home project all done! Now we’re ready for vacation but still have two weeks to go.


----------



## alex.vogel99

our season officially starts sept 1st, but i dont think i will hunt opener this year. first year in a long time that i wont, but im leaving the next day to fish, so thats pushing it a bit. ill likely wait for a cold front, if we get one, in september to go check things out. i also need to do some duck scouting at some point. maybe ill take an entire day and hunt the morning for deer, scout the afternoon, and doves in the evening. we'll see!


----------



## Kevin2

Currently in the ER, kidney stones might be the problem, we’ll find out soon. Hope I’m out of here in time to make my daughter’s wedding and wanna go down the aisle on Saturday afternoon! I finished most of the prep for the wedding late last night, and we were supposed to go golfing this afternoon, bummer.


----------



## alex.vogel99

Hospitals suck! - i actually just got out of the hospital with my 3 week old daughter. she had viral meningitis. doing well now though. Hope they get you healed up fast! 

If there are no objections - i think i will submit our team name so we can get that out of the way?


----------



## Kevin2

Well you can put me down for the vote for the one that everybody else is voting for if that gets us to 8 votes


alex.vogel99 said:


> Hospitals suck! - i actually just got out of the hospital with my 3 week old daughter. she had viral meningitis. doing well now though. Hope they get you healed up fast!
> 
> If there are no objections - i think i will submit our team name so we can get that out of the way?


----------



## pointndog

I’m good with whatever name you guys want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Kevin2 said:


> Currently in the ER, kidney stones might be the problem, we’ll find out soon. Hope I’m out of here in time to make my daughter’s wedding and wanna go down the aisle on Saturday afternoon! I finished most of the prep for the wedding late last night, and we were supposed to go golfing this afternoon, bummer.
> View attachment 7681226


Get well quick Kevin!! One of my best honors was walking my daughter down the aisle!


----------



## Kevin2

I am being prepped for surgery right now. They’re telling me I should be able to get home tonight with any luck. So my whole crew has been working the last couple of days without me. But they’re getting it all done, with any luck I’ll be walking down the aisle with no rain & little pain tomorrow


Ishi Spirit said:


> Get well quick Kevin!! One of my best honors was walking my daughter down the aisle!


----------



## lazyhubby70

I'm here if it's not too late


----------



## lazyhubby70

Also I message 12ringer and let him know.....funny thing is last year I was the replacement team.....being late seems to be normal....I blame biden


----------



## 12-Ringer

whew....the smoke and dust is settling from the late registrants and no-shows....below is your final team roster this year....


alex.vogel99bamabowhunter19baz77stevewes2004hdrking2003Ishi Spiritjeffrichardsjwg1976Kevin2BuxndiverduxMbatsonpointndogskeet16skinner2V Man

The newest additions/omissions have been notified


----------



## alex.vogel99

Thank you Joe!!!


----------



## jeffrichards

10-4. Put a name on it and Just send it. Lol death darts are being build right now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamabowhunter19

jeffrichards said:


> 10-4. Put a name on it and Just send it. Lol death darts are being build right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

What setup is everyone using this season?
I’m using a:
21” Satori with TradTech RC Wood 45lbs/Longs
Easton XX75 1916 with Simmons Land Shark Lights leading the way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MbatsonZ7

Vxr 28 77lb 
28.5in draw 
28ctc vforce gamer 300 with 75gr up front
100gr Annihilator


----------



## V Man

Are we good to go? I see Joe asked in a separate post that one person from each team post on that thread that the team is all checked in and ready to go? I can do it, I don't need to, but wanted to make sure that we were all squared away and all set? Hope everyone is well!! V


----------



## Kevin2

I messaged him that we were ready a couple days ago, and I just posted on that thread. We have 8 votes for "1 Four Whatever" as a team name, so I messaged him about that as well. 



V Man said:


> Are we good to go? I see Joe asked in a separate post that one person from each team post on that thread that the team is all checked in and ready to go? I can do it, I don't need to, but wanted to make sure that we were all squared away and all set? Hope everyone is well!! V


----------



## hdrking2003

V Man said:


> Are we good to go? I see Joe asked in a separate post that one person from each team post on that thread that the team is all checked in and ready to go? I can do it, I don't need to, but wanted to make sure that we were all squared away and all set? Hope everyone is well!! V



Do it to it!!

Kevin, I hope you are doing better man!!


----------



## Kevin2

Thanks for asking. Yes, much. I go in for the 2nd surgery/check up tomorrow. Still bleeding like a sieve, but hoping to be back 100% soon! Couldn't wear my suit with white pants for the wedding in fear of a mishap, but I got down the aisle in style. The rain held off until just after the dinner, and then we had already moved most of the tables into the tent so there was no harm there. Not being there for a couple days pushed us to the last second to have the wedding ready here at the house, but it all turned out great.

This is my driveway! 








My daughter couldn't find a rustic venue until 2024 due to the covid back log, so I offered our place. BIG mistake! Spent 9 months killing myself getting it all ready! Was worth it, NOW!



















hdrking2003 said:


> Do it to it!!
> 
> Kevin, I hope you are doing better man!!


----------



## Kevin2

Still injured from last November as of early July when I last tried to pull my Elite back, so I bought a new Ravin R500 for the season. Got the Burris Oracle X ranging site for it, so pretty excited to finally get that all unboxed this week. Couldn't stand NOT shooting the compound, so I bought that 30lb Mathews Switchback XT to see if I can actually shoot without any pain and possibly get back out with a compound this season. My Elite Synergy I can shoot at 50lbs, so if I'm able to get some reps in with the Switchback, maybe I can still hunt at 50lbs for a few shots. The shoulder and elbow are pain free again, so HIGH hopes! Miss shooting at long range all spring and summer.











bamabowhunter19 said:


> Nice!
> 
> What setup is everyone using this season?
> I’m using a:
> 21” Satori with TradTech RC Wood 45lbs/Longs
> Easton XX75 1916 with Simmons Land Shark Lights leading the way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

Im shooting an elite synergy. Bought it when I messed up my shoulder and I haven't found a better shooting bow yet. Most years I also hunt some with my recurve, but I haven't had the time to shoot it at all this year, so gonna leave that hang.


----------



## Buxndiverdux

Mathews V3, Stalker Coyote FX Longbow or a Blacktail Sitka Recurve and possibly Blacktail Elite VL Recurve. I might even take my Osage Longbow. Just depends on the day, the spot and what I want to grab.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I still use a 2005 original Switchback. I’ve never shot a different bow since I bought it. It still kills deer and my best 5 have came from this bow since 2014. 

I use IW100 heads, Sitka EVII and LWCG 1.0 & 2.0 stands and full length sticks


----------



## jwg1976

I will most likely be using the same bow I've been using since I built it from parts 12 years ago....It's a frankened 2006 Elite Energy riser with 13" Barnsdale limbs and 2010 modded Rev cams. I'm sure my Traverse will spend some time in the tree with me also









Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004

2019 Bowtech Realm SR6! 485gr arrow with Slick Trick Magnums…

This is an Axis doe, not Bambi [emoji38]




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamabowhunter19

stevewes2004 said:


> 2019 Bowtech Realm SR6! 485gr arrow with Slick Trick Magnums…
> 
> This is an Axis doe, not Bambi [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love how you are clarifying that it’s an axis doe [emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

stevewes2004 said:


> 2019 Bowtech Realm SR6! 485gr arrow with Slick Trick Magnums…
> 
> This is an Axis doe, not Bambi [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bambis are the veal of venison


----------



## hdrking2003

Another “Elitist” here lol. Been filling the freezer every year with an Impulse 34 since I bought it new in 2016, and that will probably continue for many years to come. Have literally tried to replace it a couple of times with newer bows but sold em all, and the I34 remains king in the fall. It just “fits” me. My backup is an E32, which is also my main choice in a ground blind. Not that the I34 is too big for a blind, it’s just the E32 makes it that much easier. Both decked out the same. Shooting Easton 6.5 Hunter Classics(the exact replacements for my trusted Beman ICS hunters that are no longer made), tipped with 100gr Wasp Jakhammers or Wac’em 3 blade stainless steel expandables(also no longer made so glad I stocked up with 8 packs lol).


----------



## stevewes2004

bamabowhunter19 said:


> I love how you are clarifying that it’s an axis doe [emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean… [emoji2369] some people automatically assume lol…. If you’re smart enough you can tell that this was winter time and that all whitetails spots are gone by then.

This buck came by the day after I shot her… [emoji15] bummer, but was my first Axis so I was happy.

They are some weird creatures. You’ll see different stages of antlers all year long, as the does come into heat multiple times per year…. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

Busy day today (not archery related). Up at 4 am to fire up the grill, brisket on, went for a run. Now on my like 8th beer and im also sunburned because ive literally been outside since 4. Made one good decision so far today, and that was to cook a brisket. Reaping those rewards around 630-7pm tonight. Hope everyone is enjoying their saturday!


----------



## hdrking2003

alex.vogel99 said:


> Busy day today (not archery related). Up at 4 am to fire up the grill, brisket on, went for a run. Now on my like 8th beer and im also sunburned because ive literally been outside since 4. Made one good decision so far today, and that was to cook a brisket. Reaping those rewards around 630-7pm tonight. Hope everyone is enjoying their saturday!


Hell yeah bro, sounds like a solid Saturday. Mine started at 8am when I made a helluva good breakfast with all the fixins. Then did a honey do list and a bunch of yard work. Once the work was done, it was time to play. Hopped on the HD around noon and rode for just over 150 miles on this picture perfect summer day in central Ohio. Even stopped in to see my buddy who was camping at a local lake. Came home about a hour ago and grilled up some 1” pork chops, and probably on my 8th beer now too. Lol. Today, everything in the world was right!!

Tomorrow I’ll be headed to a farm to hang 3 sets, so I better slow my roll tonight lol.


----------



## stevewes2004

Y’all had a good Saturday…

I ended the day hammering a few rounds through my Bergara 300wm.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

stevewes2004 said:


> Y’all had a good Saturday…
> 
> I ended the day hammering a few rounds through my Bergara 300wm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also a good choice!!


----------



## Kevin2

They are beautiful. Are they as hard to hunt as a Whitetail?


stevewes2004 said:


> I mean…  some people automatically assume lol…. If you’re smart enough you can tell that this was winter time and that all whitetails spots are gone by then.
> 
> This buck came by the day after I shot her…  bummer, but was my first Axis so I was happy.
> 
> They are some weird creatures. You’ll see different stages of antlers all year long, as the does come into heat multiple times per year….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004

Kevin2 said:


> They are beautiful. Are they as hard to hunt as a Whitetail?


I would say harder. Even less predictable…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

That makes me want to put it on my bucket list. Sounds great.


stevewes2004 said:


> I would say harder. Even less predictable…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeet16

Well my season may have ended before it even began! I herniated a disc at L5/S1 on the 21st. Had a mri and ct this past Wednesday along with a epidural steroid injection. Trying to get in touch with PT to get started rehabilitation. Went to camp the Friday and Saturday before all of this to set cameras and lost 2 to flash floods here in central Mississippi this past week, if this is a indication of how the year is going to go it's going to be a long 1!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

stevewes2004 said:


> Y’all had a good Saturday…
> 
> I ended the day hammering a few rounds through my Bergara 300wm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats always a good time! I bought a 6.5mm Creedmoor last year and although i didnt have a lot of time to shoot, i got it shooting really well out to 500. i dont think ill have a lot of time to shoot this year either, but hoping to get some good hits out to 750.


----------



## Kevin2

That blows! I feel your pain. HOPE you get well, nothing worse than back issues.



skeet16 said:


> Well my season may have ended before it even began! I herniated a disc at L5/S1 on the 21st. Had a mri and ct this past Wednesday along with a epidural steroid injection. Trying to get in touch with PT to get started rehabilitation. Went to camp the Friday and Saturday before all of this to set cameras and lost 2 to flash floods here in central Mississippi this past week, if this is a indication of how the year is going to go it's going to be a long 1!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V Man

skeet16 said:


> Well my season may have ended before it even began! I herniated a disc at L5/S1 on the 21st. Had a mri and ct this past Wednesday along with a epidural steroid injection. Trying to get in touch with PT to get started rehabilitation. Went to camp the Friday and Saturday before all of this to set cameras and lost 2 to flash floods here in central Mississippi this past week, if this is a indication of how the year is going to go it's going to be a long 1!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang man. Hope you get it figured out. I have similar (L4,5,6) and have done everything short of surgery. It can be a real bear. Hope you can find some relief and can make your way into the woods this year! Best of luck on your recovery!


----------



## skeet16

Start therapy tomorrow, steroid shot seemed to have worked great. Ortho doc agreed that he didn't think I needed surgery that is just a small bulge and that therapy should get me better quickly. Our season doesn't open till October 1st so maybe I'll be good to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

skeet16 said:


> Start therapy tomorrow, steroid shot seemed to have worked great. Ortho doc agreed that he didn't think I needed surgery that is just a small bulge and that therapy should get me better quickly. Our season doesn't open till October 1st so maybe I'll be good to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you can make it to the woods! I’d have to a philologist if it was me


----------



## alex.vogel99

season is officially open here in SD. Im leaving early tomorrow for some driftless fly fishing and maybe a little mushroom foraging. so thinking maybe next week ill get out hunting a day. supposed to be 90s all week until friday, then down to 70s. so maybe i will sit friday eve after work or saturday morning while its cool. dove season is also open, so next weekend ill probably go scout for ducks and then hunt doves in the evening. the best time of year is here!!!


----------



## Kevin2

Next Saturday I have a 2 day hunt. I'll get out there either way. I got my target back installed at my place today, and might even shoot a few arrows. FUN stuff...

Enjoy fly fishing & shroom hunting!



alex.vogel99 said:


> season is officially open here in SD. Im leaving early tomorrow for some driftless fly fishing and maybe a little mushroom foraging. so thinking maybe next week ill get out hunting a day. supposed to be 90s all week until friday, then down to 70s. so maybe i will sit friday eve after work or saturday morning while its cool. dove season is also open, so next weekend ill probably go scout for ducks and then hunt doves in the evening. the best time of year is here!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

skeet16 said:


> Start therapy tomorrow, steroid shot seemed to have worked great. Ortho doc agreed that he didn't think I needed surgery that is just a small bulge and that therapy should get me better quickly. Our season doesn't open till October 1st so maybe I'll be good to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We’re all routing for you skeet, and not just for the team, but in general!!


----------



## MbatsonZ7

Goose season opened the 1st so the guys and I will be chasing them Sunday at my buddies uncles farm. Oct 1st is less than a month away now which is our archery season here in MI. Public land mostly mixed with a little of my buddies uncles until gun season then all his 900 some acres to avoid the pumpkin patch. My favorite time of the year is finally here I could cry!


----------



## Kevin2

I haven't chased geese in over 20 years. Fun stuff! I lived on Grosse Ile, so getting after them and ducks was a way of life for many LIKE deer season is for so many others elsewhere.


MbatsonZ7 said:


> Goose season opened the 1st so the guys and I will be chasing them Sunday at my buddies uncles farm. Oct 1st is less than a month away now which is our archery season here in MI. Public land mostly mixed with a little of my buddies uncles until gun season then all his 900 some acres to avoid the pumpkin patch. My favorite time of the year is finally here I could cry!


----------



## bamabowhunter19

Opening day of dove season is today. Thursday opened up the state’s registration for different SOA hunts. The drawing for those is the 12th. Then, the county north of us opens Oct 1st when the rest of the state opens the Oct 15th. 
I’m starting to get pumped!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

Been sick with something my son likely brought here from Japan last week!

Got the switchback XT out, put together my mobile workshop lol I used to have an awesome workshop at my last house, but, well, this is pretty awesome too with the view of the lake I guess!


----------



## skeet16

hdrking2003 said:


> We’re all routing for you skeet, and not just for the team, but in general!!


Therapy went great, he said hopefully 2-3 weeks and I should be able to start working out again. I asked about hunting and he said we will discuss that in a couple of weeks. 
Thanks for the well wishes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

Sounds like fantastic news, a few weeks is nothing.


skeet16 said:


> Therapy went great, he said hopefully 2-3 weeks and I should be able to start working out again. I asked about hunting and he said we will discuss that in a couple of weeks.
> Thanks for the well wishes!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

skeet16 said:


> Therapy went great, he said hopefully 2-3 weeks and I should be able to start working out again. I asked about hunting and he said we will discuss that in a couple of weeks.
> Thanks for the well wishes!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you’ll be in prime shape, for prime rut! Great news!!


----------



## Kevin2

OK, I got my bow pretty much set up, took a few shots with it cranked down to 32lbs! Then cranked it up a little bit more and I’m feeling pretty good. Shot about 10 arrows max. Going to let my arm rest for a few days and then see how it goes, and then shoot a few more.

I’m feeling pretty good about being able to hunt with my compound this year. Pretty excited, to be honest, to be just shooting a few arrows.

The OMP micro tune vice I got last year is awesome. If you are into tuning your own bows, this is the best piece of equipment that I’ve ever purchased in 40 years for that.


----------



## alex.vogel99

As long as the forecast holds ill get my first bit of stand time friday. Supposed to be about 25 degrees cooler than the rest of this week (we are in mid-90s) and also supposed to rain until early afternoon. Plan is going to be take off from work around 2-3pm and head out. I have about an hour drive to get to the farm. Gonna go check on all my stands and see what crops are planted where and decide where to sit. Saturday gonna head back out again but that mission will be scouting for ducks and then going for doves in the evening. 70s is going to feel muccchhhhh better than this 90s nonsense, so i plan to take advantage of it.


----------



## Kevin2

Good luck!

I'm eligible for a special hunt this weekend. Suppose to be 85 out Saturday, rain Sunday. I'm not sure I'll go. Getting ready just the same. I've got all 4 bows sighted in. Been practicing with my main compound at 42lbs the last 2 days. I maxed out the Switchback XT, was smooth. Really enjoyed shooting that old bow. I'm going to keep it around.

I'm going to turn the Synergy up to 45 tomorrow and see how it feels. Come go time I hope to be back to 52lbs, maxed out on my Synergy.


alex.vogel99 said:


> As long as the forecast holds ill get my first bit of stand time friday. Supposed to be about 25 degrees cooler than the rest of this week (we are in mid-90s) and also supposed to rain until early afternoon. Plan is going to be take off from work around 2-3pm and head out. I have about an hour drive to get to the farm. Gonna go check on all my stands and see what crops are planted where and decide where to sit. Saturday gonna head back out again but that mission will be scouting for ducks and then going for doves in the evening. 70s is going to feel muccchhhhh better than this 90s nonsense, so i plan to take advantage of it.


----------



## Buxndiverdux

I'll be hunting this weekend as well. Be safe. Shoot straight. Whack a Doe or 2.


----------



## hdrking2003

Hell yeah guys, good luck!! Our season starts 2 weeks from Saturday. Bow is shooting bullseyes as always, and I’m stoked as always. I hope that never changes!


----------



## alex.vogel99

Im second guessing hunting now. I have terrible allergies, and i really thought they were on a rampage today, but im actually starting to feel not well now. Might just take it easy tonight and see what tomorrow feels like, maybe run out for the evening then if i feel okay.


----------



## stevewes2004

On stand right now in Central NC hunting this guy..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

Well, my wife told me to stay home and rest today. So, I'm in the stand. 

I feel a fair amount better but still have a sore throat. I don't think I'll get any sicker sitting in a tree though. Plus, i have all day tomorrow to rest. Unless I go dove hunting, which may happen.

Good luck to everyone hunting this weekend!


----------



## alex.vogel99

Hard to see anything early season when there are leaves on all the trees. The clearing directly in front of me is usually a food plot. My cousin was gonna put in sweet corn but guess he didn't get to it. As it stands it looks like a mix of grain rye, sorghum, and some other prairie grass. All volunteer from past food plots, weeds, etc. Could be worse.


----------



## alex.vogel99

Only saw one deer last night. About 500 yds out along the edge of the corn, go figure. If I had looked at the moon forecast I would have just dove hunted instead. I never, and I truly mean never, do worth a crap when the moon is at or near full...


----------



## skeet16

God luck to all those hunting! I was released from physical this past Thursday. Therapist said be smart about what I do but get after it. 
Will pull the bow out this week and see how it feels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

turns out i have covid, so i guess i actually am sick. not sure when i will get out again, grouse opens this weekend so i will probably take my dog out one day, as long as i am feeling up to it. i am still pretty drained, and that is a LOT of walking....


----------



## Kevin2

I had to do it all over again, I'd be resting, LOTS. I felt drained for months. While the virus was gone pretty quick, the affects it left behind lived ON AND ON and OOONN!

I made the mistake of thinking I was OK early on, only to regret NOT parking myself in bed OR on the couch. In the end, it took me about 9 months to feel back 100% of my normal self.

Hope you get a mild case THAT also clears up fast.



alex.vogel99 said:


> turns out i have covid, so i guess i actually am sick. not sure when i will get out again, grouse opens this weekend so i will probably take my dog out one day, as long as i am feeling up to it. i am still pretty drained, and that is a LOT of walking....


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Yes follow Kevin’s advice! It’s still early in the bowhunting season.


----------



## alex.vogel99

this is my second time having it. last time was last november, and work kicked me out of the office for 10 days, so i hunted literally every single day. it was that mild. i would say this time has been a little bit worse so far, but not by a whole lot. not sure i will grouse hunt this weekend like i want to, but ill be back at it by the 24th for sure.


----------



## pointndog

Tomorrow Morning it is on here in Missouri. Got the first 4 days off, hope to at least get us 50 pts.


----------



## Kevin2

Good luck! 

I can hunt on private property for Does this weekend. I didn't put in any of my micro foodplots this year, I was just to busy planning my daughter's wedding. I might sit it just the same, as I've got lots of acorns dropping AND a couple white oaks near that stand. 



pointndog said:


> Tomorrow Morning it is on here in Missouri. Got the first 4 days off, hope to at least get us 50 pts.


----------



## hdrking2003

Good luck pointndog, and hope you're feeling better soon alex!!

Our season starts in a week and a half, but not sure I'll get out until we get back from Myrtle Beach the week after opening weekend. Definitely ready to go tho!!


----------



## V Man

We open this weekend. I don’t have anything great on camera but will try to take a doe. Good luck to those who are hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pointndog

We’re on the board added 50 pts. Let’s get this going.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

WAY to go pointndog! Like old times! Congrats.


pointndog said:


> We’re on the board added 50 pts. Let’s get this going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pointndog said:


> We’re on the board added 50 pts. Let’s get this going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Congrats


----------



## MbatsonZ7

Nice job. Did you shoot it in the ass?


----------



## baz77

Congrats way to get us on the board


----------



## V Man

Way to go! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

I got out today, acorns falling everywhere, no deer though! Was awesome just the same.


----------



## MbatsonZ7

2 more weeks for me. Any believe my wives friend would schedule a wedding on that day. Been shooting the bow pretty much every night and it’s a laser.


----------



## pointndog

MbatsonZ7 said:


> Nice job. Did you shoot it in the ass?


She was hard quartering almost straight away. That’s the entrance and came out in the center of the chest. About the exact shot on my buck last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V Man

Sat last night but didn’t see anything. One of my target bucks finally showed up Friday night. Came by again this morning. Hope to see him soon…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats pointndog, gotta love fresh meat in the freezer!!


----------



## alex.vogel99

great job! 

Not sure when i will be out again. duck opens saturday so best believe ill be sitting next to a pond. i really SHOULD scout one last time so i have a better feel for the slough im thinking about hunting, but its another busy week for me. At this point im still trying to figure out when i will have time to get all my duck stuff ready. 

might be october until im in the stand again.


----------



## V Man

Not able to upload a great pic of him, but this is a buck that has been on the farm at least the past 3 years. He is at least 4.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

V Man said:


> Not able to upload a great pic of him, but this is a buck that has been on the farm at least the past 3 years. He is at least 4.


Great looking buck! Hope you meet up with him


----------



## V Man

I want to see him in daylight!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

well guys, im devoted to ducks this weekend. tomorrow its just me and the dog going for a little bonding time, then sunday i am taking my 12 year old brother in law and his buddy, so hopefully i will get some cool pics with them. they are super excited to finally have their hunter safety cards and be able to go with the old guys. i have some good spots lined up, but saving the best one for them so they can have an awesome shoot (hopefully).


----------



## pointndog

Evidently, opening morning I chose the wrong stand...


----------



## pointndog

A couple of the better ones, I would love to see. Heading up tomorrow morning for 4 days, with the cooler weather and the front moving through should have some on their feet.


----------



## V Man

Heck yeah. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

I can only imagine. Bruisers!


pointndog said:


> A couple of the better ones, I would love to see. Heading up tomorrow morning for 4 days, with the cooler weather and the front moving through should have some on their feet.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7704868
> View attachment 7704869


----------



## Kevin2

Been buying stuff for my conversion from 1 sticking to NO sticking since Jan! Finished off putting my ropes together today. Almost put my LW hand climber up on the classifieds, but I can't seem to let it go!


----------



## bamabowhunter19

Kevin2 said:


> Been buying stuff for my conversion from 1 sticking to NO sticking since Jan! Finished off putting my ropes together today. Almost put my LW hand climber up on the classifieds, but I can't seem to let it go!
> 
> View attachment 7704995
> 
> View attachment 7704996


My cousin mentioned that I need to try this since I done the one sticking last year all season. I don’t know if I’d be willing to part with my one stick in favor of this [emoji38]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

I am switching to no sticking because it is easier and safer. You are attached with zero slack in the rope 100% of the time. I couldn't figure a way to make that happen with 1-sticking on the way up the tree when you are most vulnerable.


----------



## bamabowhunter19

Kevin2 said:


> I am switching to no sticking because it is easier and safer. You are attached with zero slack in the rope 100% of the time. I couldn't figure a way to make that happen with 1-sticking on the way up the tree when you are most vulnerable. I had a hard time no-sticking, but I got a system down that got me up the tree, just took me a while! I definitely went places and sat trees I would not have done with my LW hand climber. I know that this new system is even more stealthy, lighter, and should be faster once I get my system down. NOTE there was a time when I was young that I slipped up any tree with ease, nothing but a few screw in steps in my pockets AND a stand in my hand while making my way up the tree. THEN I was smart enough to buy the 1st harness out on the market! (for those that aren't aware, those 1st harnesses were death traps for some)
> 
> The JRB Climbing system I'm using has proven to be pretty impressive. Highly recommend examining it and all the knots and techniques it uses and seeing if anything it offers might work for you. I will be using his Saddles Hunters Hitch, JRB Ascender Hitch (non-jamming type), and the hitch and JRB method climbing examples he demonstrates, I've got rigs for both of those.
> 
> This young lady did it on the 1st try, so I figured my old body could handle it too!


Haha I understand. No sticking would be up my ally because of how I hunt and the places I hunt, but at the same time, I haven’t found the limitations of one sticking to make me want to move on from it. I actually feel safer than I have ever up a tree since going to one sticking. 

I one stick differently than most though, or I should say of folks who post videos. I ascend with my rappel rope where most carry a separate tether. I learned on a static rope, and the first time I tried out the dynamic rope of mine… the pucker factor kicked in. I wasn’t use to the give/springiness of the rope [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

yep, I used my rappel rope as well up and down the tree. I agree, I felt safer too. But, in my quest to improve on safety and stealthiness, I'm going to give no-sticking a go. PRAYING my time and cash investment pays off!



bamabowhunter19 said:


> Haha I understand. No sticking would be up my ally because of how I hunt and the places I hunt, but at the same time, I haven’t found the limitations of one sticking to make me want to move on from it. I actually feel safer than I have ever up a tree since going to one sticking.
> 
> I one stick differently than most though, or I should say of folks who post videos. I ascend with my rappel rope where most carry a separate tether. I learned on a static rope, and the first time I tried out the dynamic rope of mine… the pucker factor kicked in. I wasn’t use to the give/springiness of the rope [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamabowhunter19

Kevin2 said:


> yep, I used my rappel rope as well up and down the tree. I agree, I felt safer too. But, in my quest to improve on safety and stealthiness, I'm going to give no-sticking a go. PRAYING my time and cash investment pays off!


Awesome! Keep us updated on what you think of it as the season goes on. Our season (one county north of us) opens Saturday. I’m torn between going hunting or going for the last day of early goose. The only hunting I’ve done thus far is dove, which is honestly one of my favorite kind of hunting the older I’ve got. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

Did some more practicing with the no-sticking system today, went pretty smooth for the most part. 

Weather for the opener here is looking pretty good.


----------



## alex.vogel99

were back into highs in the high 70s and low 80s. im out of town this weekend anyway, but i also will not be sitting until we start getting some frosty mornings and cool days. really hoping my family can start harvesting soon. there is a lot of standing corn around, once that comes down i will start to see a lot more movement near my stands. right now they stick to that corn pretty hard unless its the middle of the night.


----------



## Buxndiverdux

I haven’t had a chance to go yet. But hopefully I get that worked out shortly.


----------



## stevewes2004

On the board!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

Awesome! Congratulations. Got to kill lots of Does to win this thing. Looks really thick there, hard drag out?


stevewes2004 said:


> On the board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004

Kevin2 said:


> Awesome! Congratulations. Got to kill lots of Does to win this thing. Looks really thick there, hard drag out?


Haha not bad at all. Only about 30yds of thicket before getting to open hardwoods!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

I killed a deer 3 years ago that I tracked threw H e LL and found it dead 5 feet from the road! NICE ending!


stevewes2004 said:


> Haha not bad at all. Only about 30yds of thicket before getting to open hardwoods!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

stevewes2004 said:


> On the board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice job Steve and congrats! Will Ian affect you? Hope all is well


----------



## stevewes2004

Ishi Spirit said:


> Nice job Steve and congrats! Will Ian affect you? Hope all is well


Thanks! Yes we will get some of the hurricane weather but nothing too serious. Several inches of rain and 30-40mph winds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

congrats on the doe! 

beautiful cool morning here today, wish i was in the stand. hopefully next week/weekend ill get out again. theyre forecasting a major cooldown next wednesday night. possible hard frost and highs in the low 50s thursday-saturday.


----------



## V Man

Nice job! Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MbatsonZ7

Opening day here in MI and I’m at work. And my luck as I pull out of my driveway there is standing the biggest buck I’ve seen the 6 years I’ve lived at my house go figure. Be out tomorrow night, some ass clown decided they wanted to get married today


----------



## jwg1976

First sit of my season - Something needs to walk by close for me to have a chance because it's breezy this afternoon
















Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

stevewes2004 said:


> On the board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man!! I’m really looking forward to next weekend, I’ll finally have a chance to make it to the stand. Missed the first two weekends due to vacation and wind. Gatlinburg was fun, but I’m ready to get to the woods now.


----------



## skeet16

Hunted Saturday morning and saw 1 doe about 46yds out, she was in a steady walk so no shot presentable. Got a bad headache around 1:30 and called it a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buxndiverdux

Hey guys. Shot a Doe last night. Watched her bed about 60 yards from me. Was able to see the entrance and exit hole in binoculars and she was leaking pretty good. Shot looked lethal, right behind the shoulder and lower third entry and brisket exit. Eventually she got up and wobbled over to the ditch and disappeared. About 15 minutes later, some richard head comes driving his truck down the ditch where she went in the woods. Then he turned around and went back by where she went in. 
I looked for her last night, and the blood trail was good, but just quit somehow in the area where the truck likely bumped her. I went back this morning and found her doing a grid search with my son. Unfortunately, the coyotes beat me to her. There was nothing left. I submitted the picture and details to 12Ringer to see if it's eligible for points. 

What sucks the absolute most is (1) I don't get the meat, and (2) is was a silver colored Doe. I originally saw her 2 years ago as a fawn, and thought she would make a nice rug when she got older. 

I hate coyotes...


----------



## stevewes2004

Buxndiverdux said:


> Hey guys. Shot a Doe last night. Watched her bed about 60 yards from me. Was able to see the entrance and exit hole in binoculars and she was leaking pretty good. Shot looked lethal, right behind the shoulder and lower third entry and brisket exit. Eventually she got up and wobbled over to the ditch and disappeared. About 15 minutes later, some richard head comes driving his truck down the ditch where she went in the woods. Then he turned around and went back by where she went in.
> I looked for her last night, and the blood trail was good, but just quit somehow in the area where the truck likely bumped her. I went back this morning and found her doing a grid search with my son. Unfortunately, the coyotes beat me to her. There was nothing left. I submitted the picture and details to 12Ringer to see if it's eligible for points.
> 
> What sucks the absolute most is (1) I don't get the meat, and (2) is was a silver colored Doe. I originally saw her 2 years ago as a fawn, and thought she would make a nice rug when she got older.
> 
> I hate coyotes...


Man that sucks! That’s bowhunting tho. Likely would have found her if the DH in the truck wouldn’t have come by…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004

…and let us know what 12-ringer says!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

I've had a few hunts ruined by some Richard Noggins in the past. That sucks.


----------



## alex.vogel99

that sucks about the doe. hopefully 12-ringer still lets you submit.

think my plan for the weekend is going to be, bow hunt saturday morning then scout for a duck/goose field in the afternoon and hopefully do that sunday. if i cant find a field, maybe bow hunt again sunday morning. crop is starting to come down but its just beans. those are tough fields to hunt with layout blinds, have to get lucky and have the X be close to a rock pile or slough to hide in.


----------



## skeet16

Got a new whip today!
Raffle for my daughters high school soccer team and my mom won it and gifted it to me!
Mathews VX3. Got it set up and sighted in to 10yds. 
Headed to the beach this weekend to pompano fish and will be back at it the following weekend. Good luck to all and stay safe. 








Oh and also picked up a little something for myself!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

skeet16 said:


> Got a new whip today!
> Raffle for my daughters high school soccer team and my mom won it and gifted it to me!
> Mathews VX3. Got it set up and sighted in to 10yds.
> Headed to the beach this weekend to pompano fish and will be back at it the following weekend. Good luck to all and stay safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and also picked up a little something for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!! I never that lucky!


----------



## Buxndiverdux

They are not going to accept my Doe for points. I understand why, and what a mess it might create if we have a team in the hunt at the end. More trouble than it's worth even though it was a genuine situation that could happen to anyone bow hunting.


----------



## Buxndiverdux

On a positive note, I did have a fantastic Wyoming hunt last month.


----------



## hdrking2003

Buxndiverdux said:


> On a positive note, I did have a fantastic Wyoming hunt last month.


Ok, now I no longer feel bad for you about the doe. Lol. J/k. That looks awesome! Congrats on those great trophies, looks like a GREAT time!!


----------



## hdrking2003

skeet16 said:


> Got a new whip today!
> Raffle for my daughters high school soccer team and my mom won it and gifted it to me!
> Mathews VX3. Got it set up and sighted in to 10yds.
> Headed to the beach this weekend to pompano fish and will be back at it the following weekend. Good luck to all and stay safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and also picked up a little something for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Winning all around right there!!


----------



## Kevin2

Passed on a small doe Sat, blanked Mon, LIVE from the stand! Colors just started, a bit late.


----------



## Kevin2

OK I got one down! Nice sized Doe.


----------



## hdrking2003

Awesome Kevin, congrats man! With the new(to you) bow too. Glad you were able to get back in the stand with a bow this year!!


----------



## hdrking2003

And forgot to mention, great shot too! She probably didn't go far.


----------



## Kevin2

Thanks!
I really missed shooting my compounds. Buying this bow was brilliant, got me shooting again.

She went no more than 15 yards. 



hdrking2003 said:


> Awesome Kevin, congrats man! With the new(to you) bow too. Glad you were able to get back in the stand with a bow this year!!


----------



## alex.vogel99

Buxndiverdux said:


> On a positive note, I did have a fantastic Wyoming hunt last month.


Thats beautiful country. what rivers were you fishing? I intend to take a trip there next summer to chase some trout around. I already make it to the Black Hills of SD all the time to fish, figure i better take the little bit further trip and check wyoming off my extremely long list of places i want to fly fish


----------



## Kevin2

Looks like an amazing trip. The Walleye is unexpected I'd think! I grew up on a island in the Detroit River, mouth of Lake Erie, with some of the best Walleye fishing on the planet. Miss it a bit, but Trout is so much harder it drives me nuts and can't put it down!



Buxndiverdux said:


> On a positive note, I did have a fantastic Wyoming hunt last month.


----------



## Kevin2

3 encounters today!


----------



## pointndog

Shot a buck tonight, nothing huge, but a nice buck. I'll score him tomorrow, guessing 115, maybe a little more.


----------



## Kevin2

OK I got another one down and in the freezer! I killed a deer here last year with the exact same wind, only I saw about 10 deer 3 bucks that day. It was hard not to go out there today knowing that. It was a really awesome sit.


----------



## Kevin2

Awesome! I’m trying but I ain’t seeing no bucks lol


pointndog said:


> Shot a buck tonight, nothing huge, but a nice buck. I'll score him tomorrow, guessing 115, maybe a little more.
> View attachment 7714211


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Nice work guys! 
I hunted for the first time Thursday and Friday morning. Great to be in the woods again.


----------



## V Man

You boys are slaying! Way to go! Congrats! I’ll be back out tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamabowhunter19

Nice work guys! I’m on call this weekend, but next Saturday is our season opener, so I’ll be out then!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

Thanks guys. Good luck on your hunts...I'll be out again early this week, going to push the bedding barrier hard NOTHING to lose now.


Ishi Spirit said:


> Nice work guys!
> I hunted for the first time Thursday and Friday morning. Great to be in the woods again.





V Man said:


> You boys are slaying! Way to go! Congrats! I’ll be back out tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bamabowhunter19 said:


> Nice work guys! I’m on call this weekend, but next Saturday is our season opener, so I’ll be out then!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buxndiverdux

Kevin2 said:


> Looks like an amazing trip. The Walleye is unexpected I'd think! I grew up on a island in the Detroit River, mouth of Lake Erie, with some of the best Walleye fishing on the planet. Miss it a bit, but Trout is so much harder it drives me nuts and can't put it down!


The Walleye was a bit of a surprise. Actually caught 3 of them. Said the walleye are normally in the lake but they do occasionally swim up the river when conditions are right. North Platte River. Water was really low, barely enough to float it. Said it was rare to catch a walleye, but he’d never seen more than 1 in all his trips there.


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats pointndog and Kevin, way to keep it rolling! I got a lil surprise too from this morning........[emoji16]


----------



## hdrking2003

Quartering away at about 20 yards. Thought I put a pretty good shot on her but the stubborn girl still ran about 200-300 yards. Good blood the whole way till I found her in the creek. Hardest drag out I’ve ever had and hoping that doesn’t repeat itself any time soon lol. Sure do love me some early season freezer filler tho!!


----------



## Kevin2

NICE! Cool photo by the creek. Congrats! 


hdrking2003 said:


> Quartering away at about 20 yards. Thought I put a pretty good shot on her but the stubborn girl still ran about 200-300 yards. Good blood the whole way till I found her in the creek. Hardest drag out I’ve ever had and hoping that doesn’t repeat itself any time soon lol. Sure do love me some early season freezer filler tho!!
> 
> View attachment 7714685
> 
> View attachment 7714686


----------



## V Man

hdrking2003 said:


> Quartering away at about 20 yards. Thought I put a pretty good shot on her but the stubborn girl still ran about 200-300 yards. Good blood the whole way till I found her in the creek. Hardest drag out I’ve ever had and hoping that doesn’t repeat itself any time soon lol. Sure do love me some early season freezer filler tho!!
> 
> View attachment 7714685
> 
> View attachment 7714686


Way to go, congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pointndog

Got it posted now. 117 6/8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

Awesome job everyone! I sat Saturday morning but silly me didn't check the moon calendar and surprise, it was basically full. Not sure why I never see anything with a full moon but its definitely a real thing where I hunt. 

Set a goose spread Sunday morning and did okay but not as good as we expected. I think same thing with the moon, geese fed late into the night so most didn't get off the water in the morning. 

I'll probably sit again for deer this weekend if the weather is decent.


----------



## Kevin2

I wasn’t planning on hunting my little property this year, but I put a camera up just for Kix last week, checked it today and these guys showed up! The eight pointers been coming in for a couple years, and then there’s four other bucks on camera that night. But this arrival was a little alarming lol


----------



## alex.vogel99

looks like we're currently in 4th place! if we can maintain a spot in the top 5 until november we could be in this thing!


----------



## Kevin2

We are a long way off from contending. 18-20 more deer to go, I'd think. Hope we get into contention.


alex.vogel99 said:


> looks like we're currently in 4th place! if we can maintain a spot in the top 5 until november we could be in this thing!


----------



## hdrking2003

alex.vogel99 said:


> looks like we're currently in 4th place! if we can maintain a spot in the top 5 until november we could be in this thing!


Obviously big bucks help in bunches, but I think consistent doe output is a big key to winning.


----------



## MbatsonZ7

I got out last Friday night and seen 3 does. Only one in range was a yearling. Be out again Friday if the weather holds off. Rutcation at the end of the month!


----------



## stevewes2004

hdrking2003 said:


> Obviously big bucks help in bunches, but I think consistent doe output is a big key to winning.


Definitely!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V Man

Same with me! Buffalo County in less than 2 weeks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamabowhunter19

Season opener in the AM!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

SWEET! Good luck!



bamabowhunter19 said:


> On
> Season opener in the AM!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

I've been getting gear ready again too for this big cold front the next 6-7 days. My body is fully recovered from last week's marathon, drags, deer processing, and clean up! It is all fun and games TILL you kill something! L O L

Heading out tomorrow to sit my very best scrapes & bedding exit routes. Might sit a food source early this week & planning a sit at a water crossing right below a double beaver dam where I injured myself last November WHEN I discovered this hot spot. HOPE it pays off there MORE than any other spot I have.
Got about six of these trays filled up the way my wife likes it all prepped! Did almost the equivalent of one entire deer in Burger. Then we lived it up and I had a few burgers the other night! I am allergic to beef, so venison burgers are an absolute treat.


----------



## V Man

Hope everyone is doing well. I had one of my target bucks come in 30 min after shooting hours last night. Another week or two and it should be during daylight!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MbatsonZ7

Hunted last night and this AM, passed a lot of deer. No shooters yet. End of the month should get them chasing


----------



## skeet16

One doe this morning 
Walked within 5 yards and didn't present a shot because of my set.
Acorns still not dropping good here yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

I had high hopes for 1 of the 2 spots I intended to hunt today. 3 Does could have dusted one JUST concentrating on a buck now, 1 mystery deer that busted out on my way in that I could only see the body as it left. Was in nasty bedding. Loads of deer sign, trails and beds everywhere but not a fresh rub OR scrap anywhere. Scouted a few hours before hunting, NOTHING! Well, 1 lonely rub that led to nothing. This new spot was loaded with buck sign last year when I found it in November, pretty disappointing. However, when I see deer in range it is always a great day hunting. Was exciting, if nothing else.

Beds all over this area like this NO buck sign though. Couple other photos on my way in scouting.


----------



## MbatsonZ7

Kevin2 said:


> I had high hopes for 1 of the 2 spots I intended to hunt today. 3 Does could have dusted one JUST concentrating on a buck now, 1 mystery deer that busted out on my way in that I could only see the body as it left. Was in nasty bedding. Loads of deer sign, trails and beds everywhere but not a fresh rub OR scrap anywhere. Scouted a few hours before hunting, NOTHING! Well, 1 lonely rub that led to nothing. This new spot was loaded with buck sign last year when I found it in November, pretty disappointing. However, when I see deer in range it is always a great day hunting. Was exciting, if nothing else.
> 
> Beds all over this area like this NO buck sign though. Couple other photos on my way in scouting.
> View attachment 7719132
> View attachment 7719133
> 
> I hear ya! I record every deer encounter within bow range regardless of what it is and watch them all the time.


----------



## Kevin2

I agree, just seeing them is amazing no matter how big or small. Love it!


----------



## alex.vogel99

Wow talk about a major cold front next few days. Highs in the low 40s and the low Monday says 15 degrees. I'll be out tomorrow for the morning. Spent today helping a buddy move so I am sore. Should sleep good tonight.


----------



## Kevin2

We’re not getting anything near 15, but a few days right at freezing should prove good. I’ll go again Monday and Wednesday for sure, the body won’t like me if I try to do 2 sits in a row lol


----------



## alex.vogel99

well, didnt see anything sunday. i am showing deer on the cameras mornings and evenings, guess im just picking the wrong days to hunt. the fam should be starting on corn here tuesday or wednesday, so looking forward to that. a couple of my stands will be way better once the corn is down, because the tree lines they are in will then be the only cover around for the deer to move. looking to be a pretty good november as long as they dont get delayed too much on the corn harvest.


----------



## Kevin2

I had high hopes for today, great wind BUT WAS WAY MORE GUSTS then 10-12mph, like 40MPH+! Rained hard for 48 hrs straight, stopped an hour after i got in my tree. PERFECT

I swore with about 30 minutes left i could smell strong deer/buck, then I got it again a few minutes later, strong, sure enough a decent buck about 50 yards away directly upwind no shots, and finally 3 does skirted me too. GOT my new stand in mind for Wednesday.


----------



## Kevin2

On my way in I did a little scouting, I cut a really big set a buck tracks, super deep into the trail too, fresh. First buck sign I’ve seen all season so far. 

I ended up sticking three decoys out in one of my best spots from last year, turn out to be a colossal waste of time though lol did manage to lose my classes in the woods though, so I got something accomplished!


----------



## alex.vogel99

good luck to everyone hunting this weekend! ill be chasing waterfowl, gonna be too warm for deer. gonna cool down again next week, and ill be out at the farm the 28th-31st guiding pheasant hunters, so will likely be able to do a few sits those mornings/evenings as well. corn is starting to come down! they didnt start in the field i had hoped, but they should still hopefully be able to have it all done by early november if the weather cooperates.


----------



## skeet16

5 deer this afternoon 
2 small does within bow range but let them walk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

We've got warmer weather for the next week, so I'm going scouting to a spot that has deer AND I'm looking for decoy sets. HOPE to find some hot sign! I want to use my decoys the next few weeks, just love the rush from decoying deer in with them.


----------



## hdrking2003

Went out last night and saw quite a few does but only the babies came close enough for a shot. Wanted to hunt today but the Harley gave me a pouty face because of the 70 degree temps so I gave in, and tomorrow might be more of the same. Hard to pass up perfect 70-75 degree sunny days this time of year to hit the road and enjoy the foliage. Might hunt tomorrow eve, might not.


----------



## V Man

I head out to Buffalo County WI today. They’ve killed 3 bucks this week. One mid 140’s and my buddy shot a 156” last night. The other was 128”. Not typically what is shot over there. I hope they are moving and I have a few encounters and can let the air out of a big boy! Good luck all!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrichards

Headed to Illinois in 3 Day’s hope to get on the board!! With a monster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I acquired permission on ground very close to my house. A customer that brought in a deer to be mounted last year and it was a good one said a nice one got away!
I can’t say this is him but I got a pic of a good one last week. He’ll be hard to kill as this is a open country buck that covers much ground. It mainly all tree lined creeks in his area. I hope we can meet up when they get running!
I did hunt there Saturday morning for the first time and didn’t see a single deer but from the area I’m expecting not to see much I just need luck and timing.


----------



## V Man

Buck down. More to come soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V Man

A little bit of ground shrinkage but still a decent mature buck. Scored 147 2/8 and weighed 269 live and 218 dressed. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V Man

He should be posted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

V Man said:


> He should be posted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking buck! Congrats


----------



## alex.vogel99

congrats! ground shrinkage or not, that is a stud in my book any day of the week.


----------



## bamabowhunter19

Nice, V-Man! That’s a buck any of us would be proud of. Good job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004

Great buck V man!! Congrats

.. and those pictures are top notch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

What Shrinkage! BUCK is a BEAST! Congratulations...



V Man said:


> A little bit of ground shrinkage but still a decent mature buck. Scored 147 2/8 and weighed 269 live and 218 dressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

looks like another warm weekend, highs in the 60s. since i am guiding pheasant hunters, think i will just leave the bow at home. big cool down expected for the first weekend in november. ill be out regardless because, well, it will be november! the corn should be all down by then or at worst maybe 90% harvested. everything is coming together nicely for a great november around here. 

I have it planned out with work where i should be able to do 3 or 4 day weekends every weekend. I do have to work the 4th due to someone being on vacation, but think i will hunt Sat-Mon that first weekend. The next weekend we have the 11th off for Veterans day, so will actually probably hunt Thurs-Mon that weekend. Then the next weekend is rifle opener, so if i am still bow hunting, will likely head out Thur-Sun that weekend. We can sit with our bows and rifles at the same time in SD, so you know ill be doing that. Even if i have filled my archery tags i still probably will. Many years i fill my rifle tags with my bow.


----------



## V Man

Thanks all. I’m headed home now but will tell the story as soon as I can. It’s kinda cool. Appreciate the congratulations! Good luck to you all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Big congrats V Man, that's a helluva good buck!!


----------



## Kevin2

35 degree drop in temps from yesterday, mid 70s last several days TO 39 degrees currently. Suppose to be 31 next few nights too. Pouring rain last 24 hours, suppose to stop by 2pm, heading out now hoping to be set up ready with decoys when the rain stops!


----------



## Kevin2

NO DICE for me! Did a couple sets with the decoys. It is ALL or nothing, I'm gambling on a big buck with my Buck Doe decoy set. Rattling, bit of calling too, but mostly Rattling and visual out in an open spot. I'm thinking of switching to just a Doe in the coming days, we shall see. When bucks come into a set up, it is the ultimate rush in deer hunting by far for me in the last decade. Going to a completely new area I scouted last year. The State has some food plots there, several in a huge public area. They've added 4-5 fields this year too, so there sure to be something with some fresh buck sign.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Ishi Spirit said:


> View attachment 7723918
> 
> I acquired permission on ground very close to my house. A customer that brought in a deer to be mounted last year and it was a good one said a nice one got away!
> I can’t say this is him but I got a pic of a good one last week. He’ll be hard to kill as this is a open country buck that covers much ground. It mainly all tree lined creeks in his area. I hope we can meet up when they get running!
> I did hunt there Saturday morning for the first time and didn’t see a single deer but from the area I’m expecting not to see much I just need luck and timing.


I’m hunting this buck today. Just so happens my daughter and husband live there. He sent a text after going to bed that he about hit the buck on a gravel road. I text him soon for info where it was


----------



## hdrking2003

In the stand now on a picture perfect, sunny, 55 degree late October afternoon in central Ohio! Hoping to at least play whack-doe tonight, or maybe better.[emoji16]


----------



## V Man

Same with me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

Was in the stand by 3pm AND never saw OR heard a thing. Dead silent, perfect wind for this new spot. BLANKED! Decoys never had a chance!


----------



## V Man

Morning all. So I reached out to 12-Ringer because I am suddenly not listed on our team scoresheet. He said he sees me on his end but something isn't allowing it to post. He is working on it. Once updated, based on current scores, we would jump to 3rd. Let's keep it going!!


----------



## bamabowhunter19

Planned on hunting this AM, but our 2 year old decided to stay with my parents last night, and therefore, I decided to sleep in for change [emoji38]

I’m doing an afternoon sit, which luckily I’ll be able to hunt Mondays indefinitely since changing positions at work back to 4 10s. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

plan for me, as long as the forecasts stays true, is going to be hunt saturday morning, all day sunday, and all day monday. then we will see where things are at and evaluate for the 10th-14th.


----------



## Kevin2

A little Deer Season commercial appreciation!


----------



## Kevin2

I got out today, did a bunch of scouting, hoping to find a great spot to hang and hunt, but it didn’t happen. Found one lousy rub! Going to head to couple of different spots tomorrow in the 4 wheel Mustang!! Hoping to get on some good buck sign.


----------



## skinner2

Unfortunately I haven't been out much yet this season. Had my first sit this past saturday and saw a few doe but nothing came within range. My plan is to get out more now and I still have some vacation time coming. So my hope is to get something on the ground soon. Freezer is getting low on meat.


----------



## MbatsonZ7

Haven’t had a decent doe in range just yearlings. Was about to draw on a good 8pt last Saturday morning but he busted me. 2 weeks left before gun opener so I have a little time to hopefully give us at least 50 points.


----------



## stevewes2004

Well guys I shot what would be my 2nd best Carolina buck this morning coming into a scrape. He was 22yds but I had to lean over my climber in an awkward position so I’m not sure if it was that or that he moved forward a little as he was working the licking branch.. I believe it is a liver hit.. shot him at 740am and will wait until at least noon to start tracking. Good thing is there isn’t a lot of thick areas near by..





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

arrow certainly seems to support the liver shot theory. good luck finding him! Keep us updated! 

Im heading out tomorrow for a morning sit. I guess ill probably sit until noon or so actually. Gonna get a little warm in the pm, plus my dad is making a gumbo, so im skipping the evening in favor of that!


----------



## Kevin2

Good luck finding him, IN for photos!


stevewes2004 said:


> Well guys I shot what would be my 2nd best Carolina buck this morning coming into a scrape. He was 22yds but I had to lean over my climber in an awkward position so I’m not sure if it was that or that he moved forward a little as he was working the licking branch.. I believe it is a liver hit.. shot him at 740am and will wait until at least noon to start tracking. Good thing is there isn’t a lot of thick areas near by..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justinlow681

From Portland 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V Man

stevewes2004 said:


> Well guys I shot what would be my 2nd best Carolina buck this morning coming into a scrape. He was 22yds but I had to lean over my climber in an awkward position so I’m not sure if it was that or that he moved forward a little as he was working the licking branch.. I believe it is a liver hit.. shot him at 740am and will wait until at least noon to start tracking. Good thing is there isn’t a lot of thick areas near by..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck on the recovery!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

OK, I know you guys with properties, farms, destinations hunting places have way bigger deer, but I’ve got 3 acres and a killer lake lol when we retired, having acreage was on my priority list, but when it finally came time to buy, we bought a retirement home on the lake that had a couple acres attached to it VS one of the many homes with acreage. I won’t lie, this place is amazing, and while I wish I had 100 acres, I prefer this year around.

I didn’t live here but a couple of days and I was seeing a deer on my property. Quickly put up a mock scrape, watering hole, and a couple of micro food plots! Presto, a bunch of tiny deer lol

This is by far the biggest buck that showed up in 4 seasons. He’s likely not as big as the deer that I shot last year on public land, and I have seen photos from my buddy camera on public where I hunt has a much bigger deer also.

Anyways, I’m gonna put a couple of sits out there, you never know.


----------



## stevewes2004

Well guys, no luck. He bedded about 75yds from the shot and got bumped. Not sure if it was coyotes, which are bad in this area, or me when I got down. Waited 4.5hrs to track, blood went dead around 100yds. Called a dog in and he got on the track but the deer crossed a creek into a gated community property. So we had to stop there..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MbatsonZ7

A doe and 2 fawns last night and a little spike. Hopefully get out Sunday night.


----------



## Kevin2

Bummer.


stevewes2004 said:


> Well guys, no luck. He bedded about 75yds from the shot and got bumped. Not sure if it was coyotes, which are bad in this area, or me when I got down. Waited 4.5hrs to track, blood went dead around 100yds. Called a dog in and he got on the track but the deer crossed a creek into a gated community property. So we had to stop there..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V Man

stevewes2004 said:


> Well guys, no luck. He bedded about 75yds from the shot and got bumped. Not sure if it was coyotes, which are bad in this area, or me when I got down. Waited 4.5hrs to track, blood went dead around 100yds. Called a dog in and he got on the track but the deer crossed a creek into a gated community property. So we had to stop there..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks bud. We’ve all been there. Chin up and good luck the rest of the season


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

Had a couple does in range this morning, but about 10 mins too early. 5 mins ago passed on a beautiful 10 point that would've went mid 130s I think. Young deer though. If he can make it another 2 years he will be studly. He was as close as 5 yds. It was pretty tempting but glad I let him walk. Deer have been everywhere this morning. Seen probably 20 just mostly out of range


----------



## Kevin2

One mans dream is another mans pass! WISH I had deer like that to see or pass on. Even on my Dad's farm when I was a youngster and young man, the largest 10 point ever shot was barely that big, maybe. Upper Northern Michigan. Look forward to seeing what you end up getting.


alex.vogel99 said:


> Had a couple does in range this morning, but about 10 mins too early. 5 mins ago passed on a beautiful 10 point that would've went mid 130s I think. Young deer though. If he can make it another 2 years he will be studly. He was as close as 5 yds. It was pretty tempting but glad I let him walk. Deer have been everywhere this morning. Seen probably 20 just mostly out of range


----------



## alex.vogel99

Kevin2 said:


> One mans dream is another mans pass! WISH I had deer like that to see or pass on. Even on my Dad's farm when I was a youngster and young man, the largest 10 point ever shot was barely that big, maybe. Upper Northern Michigan. Look forward to seeing what you end up getting.


Thats the thing about this game, a lot of years I don't shoot a buck because I just don't like shooting young ones. Here's one decent one I have on camera. Cant tell exactly but think hes a pretty good 8. Oh ya, I did end up putting cameras up ha. Figured why not, I'm always out there might as well.


----------



## alex.vogel99

Winds blowing 40 gusting to 50 today. Spent about an hour in the tree and finally had to get down. Tucked in at the end of a tree line now on the ground, hoping for a searching buck to walk by. Not much moving in this wind though. Tomorrow is supposed to be cold and chance of some snow. Some wind too but about half of what it is today. Should be a good day to put my first full day in.


----------



## jwg1976

Well guys I know I haven't contributed here much yet but my "hunting season'' will finally begin tomorrow......I will be off from work from then thru the 3rd week of December.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

We lost power city wide from the wind last night, 50+ gusts, power just came back on. I hunted this morning, no bucks. Going back out this afternoon. Yep, 35 tomorrow morning & 28 Tuesday morning. Might sit one of my state land food plots with the decoys out. Screwy East wind though & light, I hate East winds, they are a double wind as far as I'm concerned around here, both east and west. No time to waste waiting now, just going to set up and let it ride!



alex.vogel99 said:


> Winds blowing 40 gusting to 50 today. Spent about an hour in the tree and finally had to get down. Tucked in at the end of a tree line now on the ground, hoping for a searching buck to walk by. Not much moving in this wind though. Tomorrow is supposed to be cold and chance of some snow. Some wind too but about half of what it is today. Should be a good day to put my first full day in.


----------



## alex.vogel99

No dice for me today. Nothing moving in this wind. Gotta hit it hard tomorrow, cuz i just checked the forecast....12-15 inches of snow Wednesday/Thursday and blizzard conditions. Followed by bitter cold, highs in the teens and lows around 0. That's gonna make for some tough hunting. Movement might be okay, but its just tough to hunt when morning windchills are below 0. Really hope that doesn't screw my whole week up. Was planning on hitting it hard Thursday-monday. Idk now.


----------



## Kevin2

WHERE the h E ll you living! L O L 

Hope you get one down, sooner OR later in the snow!


alex.vogel99 said:


> No dice for me today. Nothing moving in this wind. Gotta hit it hard tomorrow, cuz i just checked the forecast....12-15 inches of snow Wednesday/Thursday and blizzard conditions. Followed by bitter cold, highs in the teens and lows around 0. That's gonna make for some tough hunting. Movement might be okay, but its just tough to hunt when morning windchills are below 0. Really hope that doesn't screw my whole week up. Was planning on hitting it hard Thursday-monday. Idk now.


----------



## skeet16

I've been on trees dropping white oaks and swamp chestnuts the past several sits and can't see a critter. Usually I'm knee deep in pigs right now but I haven't even seen a pig and that's unusual for our place. I'll keep plugging away at um. Do have 2 nice bucks who have showed up. Hopefully they will become more daytime active. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

Kevin2 said:


> WHERE the h E ll you living! L O L
> 
> Hope you get one down, sooner OR later in the snow!


South deeee-kota. We often get all 4 seasons in 1 day.


----------



## stevewes2004

Lookee here lookee here!!

So I got the best text any hunter wants to get after losing a deer…. Another Hunter found him today after seeing buzzards!! Turns out he didn’t cross the creek. Must have got in the creek, doubled back and died about 150-200yds up the ridge from where we stopped tracking.

Entrance was money, exit was a little back so apparently he slightly whirled to me at the shot. So one lung and liver.

Bitter sweet but much more on the sweet side!!

Broke g3 on the left that would’ve been another 7-8”




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

stevewes2004 said:


> Lookee here lookee here!!
> 
> So I got the best text any hunter wants to get after losing a deer…. Another Hunter found him today after seeing buzzards!! Turns out he didn’t cross the creek. Must have got in the creek, doubled back and died about 150-200yds up the ridge from where we stopped tracking.
> 
> Entrance was money, exit was a little back so apparently he slightly whirled to me at the shot. So one lung and liver.
> 
> Bitter sweet but much more on the sweet side!!
> 
> Broke g3 on the left that would’ve been another 7-8”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man, glad you got to recover!! Had a pretty eventful past few days but nothing to show of it. High winds kept me out of the woods yesterday, and after a slow morning sit today, lack of sleep and 70+ degree temps kept me out of the woods today. Temps are supposed to drop to the 40’s next weekend so I am hoping for great things.


----------



## Kevin2

I was covered up in 8-9 does at 0-25 yards for an hour eating under me on my little property this evening. Was praying for a grunt, but he never showed. STILL have not seen a buck on the hoof while hunting this year. I watched the Does hop over the main road and took the edge of my power line straight to my stand AND then a hard right to my micro winter Rye plots! They finally came in, like a thick shag carpet. They were eating acorns and rye, back and forth! Looked like fun!

My drought has to end soon, going back at it at 6am!


----------



## Kevin2

Congrats. He's a MOUNTSTER! 


stevewes2004 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamabowhunter19

stevewes2004 said:


> Lookee here lookee here!!
> 
> So I got the best text any hunter wants to get after losing a deer…. Another Hunter found him today after seeing buzzards!! Turns out he didn’t cross the creek. Must have got in the creek, doubled back and died about 150-200yds up the ridge from where we stopped tracking.
> 
> Entrance was money, exit was a little back so apparently he slightly whirled to me at the shot. So one lung and liver.
> 
> Bitter sweet but much more on the sweet side!!
> 
> Broke g3 on the left that would’ve been another 7-8”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! It stinks the meat was ruined, but at least you were able to get your hands on him! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004

Thanks guys, I’ll get him scored and submitted next couple days. That broken g3 is gonna hurt…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamabowhunter19

Points don’t matter as long as you are proud of him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

Glad you were able to recover him! That definitely helps take the pit out of your stomach. I really don't know *** to do with this forecast. I guess just hit it hard tomorrow then play it by ear going forward. Id love to hunt all day Wednesday right before the storm hits, but not sure I'll be able to with work. I'll definitely be able to get out after its done, just gonna be really fricken cold.


----------



## alex.vogel99

Hmm okay, guess you aren't allowed to use acronyms that have a swear word in them....


----------



## hdrking2003

alex.vogel99 said:


> Hmm okay, guess you aren't allowed to use acronyms that have a swear word in them....


I found that out the other day in the Ohio rut thread too. *** is wrong with posting *** anyway? Lol. Wonder if WTactualF will stick? I use that a lot too.


----------



## hdrking2003

Well will you look at that, it did stick after all lol


----------



## Ishi Spirit

stevewes2004 said:


> Lookee here lookee here!!
> 
> So I got the best text any hunter wants to get after losing a deer…. Another Hunter found him today after seeing buzzards!! Turns out he didn’t cross the creek. Must have got in the creek, doubled back and died about 150-200yds up the ridge from where we stopped tracking.
> 
> Entrance was money, exit was a little back so apparently he slightly whirled to me at the shot. So one lung and liver.
> 
> Bitter sweet but much more on the sweet side!!
> 
> Broke g3 on the left that would’ve been another 7-8”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Steve! It’s not what you wanted but now it won’t haunt you every night. We’ve all been through this. Congrats again


----------



## V Man

stevewes2004 said:


> Lookee here lookee here!!
> 
> So I got the best text any hunter wants to get after losing a deer…. Another Hunter found him today after seeing buzzards!! Turns out he didn’t cross the creek. Must have got in the creek, doubled back and died about 150-200yds up the ridge from where we stopped tracking.
> 
> Entrance was money, exit was a little back so apparently he slightly whirled to me at the shot. So one lung and liver.
> 
> Bitter sweet but much more on the sweet side!!
> 
> Broke g3 on the left that would’ve been another 7-8”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way to go bud! That’s great news for you. Super happy you were able to lay hands on your buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004

Got him entered

120-1/8”

I think some of these guys tape measures are broken…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

Okay well I....am baffled. Had a doe come in tonight at 25 yards. Drew back and waited until she was pretty much totally broadside, and shot. Shot hit in the right area, generally. It was towards the end of legal and i don't shoot lighted nocks so I couldnt tell exactly, but it looked good. Possibly a touch high. I did have my sight set at 30 when she was at 25, but I also aimed slightly low. Anyway, she spun around when hit and ran into the trees right in front of my stand and kind of like hunched her butt up weird. I thought w-tee-f, that's a weird reaction for where I hit her. Went and found my arrow and it was covered in fat and nothing else. Not a speck of blood. Searched literally on hands and knees with my headlamp right where she was and went into the trees and past my stand and not one speck of blood to be found. What in the world happened? Never been a believer in the "void" but like, I have no other guesses.


----------



## Kevin2

Brisket OR top of spin shot? Done it, deer was fine. AND
I know for sure because I killed the buck a week later HOT on the heels of a doe! BIG gash in his back, 3 inches wide 8-10 inches long directly across the spin, and you could see the blade lines going threw the flesh.











alex.vogel99 said:


> Okay well I....am baffled. Had a doe come in tonight at 25 yards. Drew back and waited until she was pretty much totally broadside, and shot. Shot hit in the right area, generally. It was towards the end of legal and i don't shoot lighted nocks so I couldnt tell exactly, but it looked good. Possibly a touch high. I did have my sight set at 30 when she was at 25, but I also aimed slightly low. Anyway, she spun around when hit and ran into the trees right in front of my stand and kind of like hunched her butt up weird. I thought w-tee-f, that's a weird reaction for where I hit her. Went and found my arrow and it was covered in fat and nothing else. Not a speck of blood. Searched literally on hands and knees with my headlamp right where she was and went into the trees and past my stand and not one speck of blood to be found. What in the world happened? Never been a believer in the "void" but like, I have no other guesses.


----------



## alex.vogel99

Definitely not brisket, arrow hit behind the leg. Maybe it was really that high, idk. I didn't think so....


----------



## jwg1976

I killed a couple of does this afternoon
















Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

They keep upping the snow forecast, up to 15" now. So now instead of Thursday, I'm gonna do all day Wednesday before the storm hits, then as soon as it's over I'll be back out. If the roads are driveable might do a waterfowl deal Thursday if they are still around. There were mallard tornados in multiple fields tonight, kinda wish I would've chased them today


----------



## Kevin2

Congratulations! BIG day...



jwg1976 said:


> I killed a couple of does this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

Taking the decoys out tomorrow again. Sitting a foodplot on public. 1st time there, but it has a good bedding to the east AND only a east wind, which we have tomorrow, will allow you to sit it! Had a really big scrape and rub line with lots of old rubs as well, so should have some cruising bucks with any luck.


----------



## hdrking2003

stevewes2004 said:


> Got him entered
> 
> 120-1/8”
> 
> I think some of these guys tape measures are broken…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I think they are more and more "broken" every year. Lol. Congrats again!!


----------



## hdrking2003

jwg1976 said:


> I killed a couple of does this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


That's awesome!! Congrats jwg!!


----------



## stevewes2004

Leaving for Montana Friday to go on my first mule deer hunt (rifle)..

It’ll be a little chilly 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwg1976

Shot a local legend guys.....We named him El Toro 4 years ago. We believe he is at least 7 or 8. He has never grown anything more than what he has for head gear. Probably the buck I'm most proud of because of the history with him. He isn't going to score well but he was very worthy of my tag.

















Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwg1976

2019









Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwg1976

2020









Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewes2004

jwg1976 said:


> Shot a local legend guys.....We named him El Toro 4 years ago. We believe he is at least 7 or 8. He has never grown anything more than what he has for head gear. Probably the buck I'm most proud of because of the history with him. He isn't going to score well but he was very worthy of my tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


Awesome buck, I love old knarly deer like that!!

Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

stevewes2004 said:


> Leaving for Montana Friday to go on my first mule deer hunt (rifle)..
> 
> It’ll be a little chilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


im in for even worse this weekend. at least they backed off the snow forecast to like 6". that is much more manageable than 15".


----------



## V Man

jwg1976 said:


> I killed a couple of does this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


Awesome! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V Man

jwg1976 said:


> Shot a local legend guys.....We named him El Toro 4 years ago. We believe he is at least 7 or 8. He has never grown anything more than what he has for head gear. Probably the buck I'm most proud of because of the history with him. He isn't going to score well but he was very worthy of my tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


Congrats on an old legend!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

Back out in the a.m. for a whole day hunt. Hoping they move good before the storm, even though it isn't going to be as crazy anymore. Probably gonna have to deal with some rain tomorrow.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

jwg1976 said:


> Shot a local legend guys.....We named him El Toro 4 years ago. We believe he is at least 7 or 8. He has never grown anything more than what he has for head gear. Probably the buck I'm most proud of because of the history with him. He isn't going to score well but he was very worthy of my tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


That’s a great name for him! Congrats on a cool buck!

Headed out tomorrow for 4 days and hunters are putting them down right now. Hope to get it done. Hunted 4 days last week and seen several bucks with two 130 ish 8 pt in range but I’m not after that caliber buck now.


----------



## hdrking2003

Maaaaaaaan jwg, you're on a roll right now!! Congrats again to you!!


----------



## Kevin2

Congrats



jwg1976 said:


> Shot a local legend guys.....We named him El Toro 4 years ago. We believe he is at least 7 or 8. He has never grown anything more than what he has for head gear. Probably the buck I'm most proud of because of the history with him. He isn't going to score well but he was very worthy of my tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

Those 4 deer down this week should put us over 800 points I'd think. We are now officially in the hunt. Does count more than anything else now. We'll likely need more bucks, *but those Does will end up winning it.* If you get a chance at 1 OR 2, fill your freezer and add another 50 or 100 points, you'll be glad you did when enjoying some tasty Venison Steak, burgers, and sausage!


----------



## alex.vogel99

Movement sucked this morning. Saw 3 small bucks all way out of range, but thats it. I really figured they'd be moving before this storm, maybe this evening will be better


----------



## Kevin2

At least you've seen some bucks! I'm still on the Doe train! MORE yesterday, and today I'm wishing I had dusted the one at 20 yards broadside, at least my freezer would be fuller!



alex.vogel99 said:


> Movement sucked this morning. Saw 3 small bucks all way out of range, but thats it. I really figured they'd be moving before this storm, maybe this evening will be better


----------



## jeffrichards

Pass a stud of a 10 point 3 1/2 year-old. In Illinois on Halloween. Now time to get it taken care of it Virginia. The warm weather certainly slow down the big ones down. but I may go back for some late season in Illinois. We will get some does on the board anyway here in Virginia soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

Sloooow evening. Only saw 2 dink bucks 10 mins apart running through the middle of a corn field like they were being chased by a vehicle. What the heck. I really thought today would be awesome with the incoming storm. Anyway, probably on pause now until Saturday. Thinking waterfowl hunt friday, and since I took today off I really need to work tomorrow. Plus the weather is gonna be crap.


----------



## alex.vogel99

Well, we got the ice. Still coming too


----------



## alex.vogel99

Well we're chasing mallards tomorrow. My buddies from the south are up here and they found a field. Gonna be cold cold but hopefully it'll be good. Be back in the stand Saturday for a full day. Cold day with hardly any wind and some sun. If theres a day the bucks should be moving, it'll be Saturday. After that we'll see. Sunday looks crappy so might take Sunday off or chase ducks again, then sit in the stand again Monday. Good luck to everyone out this weekend.


----------



## jwg1976

I was finally able to get some better pics of El Toro and get him scored. What he lacks in tine length he makes up for in mass measurements and spread. He's definitely unique























Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

Awesome buck, and he scored up nicely too. Hope you mount him, he's a great buck.



jwg1976 said:


> I was finally able to get some better pics of El Toro and get him scored. What he lacks in tine length he makes for in mass measurements and spread. He's definitely unique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Hey guys I shot a buck this morning! I’ll post more later


----------



## jwg1976

Ishi Spirit said:


> Hey guys I shot a buck this morning! I’ll post more later


Awesome...Congrats!


----------



## Kevin2

Congrats!


Ishi Spirit said:


> Hey guys I shot a buck this morning! I’ll post more later


----------



## stevewes2004

Ishi Spirit said:


> Hey guys I shot a buck this morning! I’ll post more later


Always look forward to seeing dead iowa bucks! Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeet16

So close tonight on a doe! Had 2 feeding down a road to me and a little forky started bumping them around. 
Ughhhh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

Stay after them, you'll get one down.



skeet16 said:


> So close tonight on a doe! Had 2 feeding down a road to me and a little forky started bumping them around.
> Ughhhh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V Man

Ishi Spirit said:


> Hey guys I shot a buck this morning! I’ll post more later


Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

Only ended up hunting the morning today. It was just too cold to stay up. Passed on a young one about 110 and another i think was probably 3 years old but only maybe 120. Saw some big boys but way out in the open hunting. Gonna take tomorrow off but Monday might go set up a decoy out there and try to get them in from the ground.


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats Ishi, can’t wait to see the pics! Did an all day sit today, 3 hrs of which was in the 30 degree rain, sleet and wet snow. Not fun. Saw 10 different bucks, but all together they probably didn’t add up to 900” of antler lol. Zero does all day. Gonna pull a noon- dark sit tomorrow. Hoping for better results.


----------



## skeet16

I'm telling you I'm snake bit(lol)
17 deer yesterday morning and not a shot!
Shooter buck at 35yds and no shot because of limbs and got down wind. Had a group of 5 at the base of the tree and 2 yearlings spooked because of the wind and took the group with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwg1976

Keep after them skeet


----------



## jwg1976

I finished off my first week of vacation on Thursday with doe #3. I have at least 1 more doe tag to fill and get a second buck tag for the late season in December









Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Here’s the deer! I wish I had a do over on him but I had to make a quick decision. Still happy on a successful hunt. I did a quick score but I want to do a better job on final score!
Taxidermy shop is still brisk trying to catch up and with fresh ones coming in.


----------



## alex.vogel99

Nice one! 

Im planning on being out again tomorrow, but I'm also sick now so probably gonna be a game time decision when I wake up tomorrow. If I get any opportunity I might just shoot one for the freezer. Luck hasn't been on my side and next week the forecast looks like absolute crap again so kinda getting to the point where i just need to get a deer down.


----------



## Kevin2

OK, our gun opener is tomorrow, heading out the door to take one more LONG sit at seeing a buck. HIGH HOPES! Likely be my last archery sit of the year. Best spot left for last!


----------



## hdrking2003

Great looking buck Ishi, congrats again!


----------



## alex.vogel99

Just had 1 deer in range this morning. Buck with a really nice side, and the other side totally busted off. Saw tons of deer, but all way out in this huge waterfowl production area behind the farm. I glassed them for a long time from the north and from the back side of it (south), but there was no sneaking on them from the south and we have a North wind so that plan went out the window. There have been deer out there all November but they are smart about putting themselves in really hard to get places. I think next Friday I might sneak in there really early in the morning with my decoy and just hope some come near where I set up. It's always a guessing game where they're gonna be out there and this WPA is like a mile wide and 3 miles long. Pretty big. 

Anyway, we'll see what tonight brings. Its a gorgeous day. Just gonna ride it out in my stand and hope something I want to shoot walks past.


----------



## alex.vogel99

Afternoon doe success! Finally some meat for the freezer!


----------



## Kevin2

Awesome!



alex.vogel99 said:


> Afternoon doe success! Finally some meat for the freezer!


----------



## bamabowhunter19

Congrats all who are punching tags and filling freezers. It’s been a slow year this year with spending time with my family, which I’d gladly give up hunting to do, changing work schedules and odd weather patterns. To top everything off, the oaks didn’t produce this year outside of water oaks. I’m on my 4th sit of the season this afternoon. 

Halloween night I missed a doe at 10yds with my recurve. I held point on, which is actually 20yds, and it sailed right over her. Minutes later 2 fawns walked out, so it was a good miss in the long run. 

I was getting settled in this afternoon, and dummy me about dropped my bow. I literally caught it with 3 fingers on the limb tip. Hopefully things will turn around [emoji38]

I’ve enjoyed everyone’s post and pictures this far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

OK, season over! Finally did find some hot buck sign in the marsh I ended up scouting into today. Bumped 1 deer going in, NO kill though. WAS so freaking nasty, don't even know why a buck would want to hang out there!

MIGHT, just might hunt a day late December if I cut a big buck track going into a spot I like, but I won't hold my breath!

Good luck guys, I'll be rooting for you all.


----------



## V Man

Ishi Spirit said:


> Here’s the deer! I wish I had a do over on him but I had to make a quick decision. Still happy on a successful hunt. I did a quick score but I want to do a better job on final score!
> Taxidermy shop is still brisk trying to catch up and with fresh ones coming in.
> View attachment 7736458
> 
> 
> View attachment 7736459


Nice buck! Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MbatsonZ7

All good things come to an end, I’ve finally lost my first deer ever. Would’ve been my biggest buck to date. 15yd quartering to me I thought my setup could’ve busted through the shoulder and I’m still unsure if I actually did or if my arrow glanced off his shoulder blade and sliced him open because my arrow was covered with what looked to be lung blood. Tomorrow is gun opener and I’m just hoping to see him so I can put him down. Feeling sucks ass


----------



## alex.vogel99

That sucks. I hate quartering to shots. The doe I shot tonight was quartering hard to me but luckily turned just a bit, so I took the shot, I ended up double lunging her but just barely got the 2nd lung. Exit hole was way back, actually surprised it didnt tear into any guts.


----------



## stevewes2004

Well, Montana was fun.. me and my buddy shot these guys, but also got permission to hunt some good private next time!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Man, I've missed some posts the past couple of days! Congrats Alex and Steve!! 

Been there before BMatson, and it definitely sucks. Hopefully you can put that behind you, regroup, and find some success this year!

Kevin, you better get your azz back out there this year!! 😆


----------



## alex.vogel99

Ishi Spirit said:


> Here’s the deer! I wish I had a do over on him but I had to make a quick decision. Still happy on a successful hunt. I did a quick score but I want to do a better job on final score!
> Taxidermy shop is still brisk trying to catch up and with fresh ones coming in.
> View attachment 7736458
> 
> 
> View attachment 7736459


Make sure to get him posted in the scoring forum! We only have 10 days to post them after date of harvest!


----------



## alex.vogel99

im heading back to the farm tomorrow. Not gonna head out until mid day, so i will have tomorrow eve, all day friday, all day saturday, and all day sunday. Rifle opens saturday so i will have my rifle and bow with me regardless of if i fill my bow tag thurs or fri. after that - im probably hanging it up for the year. Its been a lot of my wife, me being gone so much with a little one at home.


----------



## alex.vogel99

Buddy of mine shot this one in the open hunting ground right south of me this morning


----------



## Kevin2

Absolute MOUNTSTER!



alex.vogel99 said:


> Buddy of mine shot this one in the open hunting ground right south of me this morning
> View attachment 7739217


----------



## Ishi Spirit

My buck is entered. 









I’m probably done hunting for the year. 
They started our home addition a few days ago and our granddaughter will be born next week and will need to be in the hospital and we’ll be taking care of her big brother. She’ll be born a little early but the doctors have been giving great reports on the weekly checkups.

If we get a nice warm up during the late season I’ll buy another tag! Good luck everyone


----------



## alex.vogel99

Well I broke my rule and shot a young one. There are a ton of young bucks around this year so I don't feel too bad about it, it's meat for the freezer. Not sure if he'll score over 50 we'll see. One way or another, it's more points!


----------



## bamabowhunter19

alex.vogel99 said:


> Well I broke my rule and shot a young one. There are a ton of young bucks around this year so I don't feel too bad about it, it's meat for the freezer. Not sure if he'll score over 50 we'll see. One way or another, it's more points!


I’d take the freezer full over points!

Today was the gun opener in AL, so I sat this one out. Plus, my wife and boys are heading out of state for thanksgiving while I got to stay back because of work, so I’m spending the weekend with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

Congrats. I started out hunting for meat for the freezer, LOOOOONGGGGG ago! I still do! Love me a nice rack, but the meat is the 1st point of the entire practice.


alex.vogel99 said:


> Well I broke my rule and shot a young one. There are a ton of young bucks around this year so I don't feel too bad about it, it's meat for the freezer. Not sure if he'll score over 50 we'll see. One way or another, it's more points!


----------



## alex.vogel99

I guess he scored a bit better than I anticipated, 101 3/8 was the final tally. I passed much nicer deer the same age though, so heres to hoping they all survive the orange army and winter. If so there will be some studs running around next year. Also forgot to take a field pic so this is as good as it gets. 

And thats a wrap for me this year. Hanging it up even with a tag left to spend some time with mama and baby. I called to tell her I'm done for the year and she simply could not believe it, I could hear her smiling through the phone. That alone, is worth it fellas. Good luck to every one still hunting. Hope so see some great pics yet this year from you!


----------



## alex.vogel99

Heres a better pic with just the head. I kicked myself a bit for shooting him cuz I thought he was smaller than that, but oh well. I'll forget it by Monday.


----------



## Kevin2

Congrats on the buck!


alex.vogel99 said:


> View attachment 7740800
> 
> Heres a better pic with just the head. I kicked myself a bit for shooting him cuz I thought he was smaller than that, but oh well. I'll forget it by Monday.


----------



## hdrking2003

Nice job Alex, congrats buddy!


----------



## Kevin2

Deer Camp here at the lake 2018! Last full Deer camp. Last year it was just my daughter and I hunting, this year perhaps just me. Meredith is coming in town tomorrow for Thanksgiving, maybe a sit in the treestand on my property, we'll shoot bows if nothing else. Hunting today, saw 3 Does AND was very tempted to pull the trigger on one to fill the freezer a bit more. There was dozens of fresh deer tracks in the area, several very large tracks from bigger deer, so I'll set up there in a tree soon!


----------



## skeet16

In the mulies in Utah!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Kevin2 said:


> Deer Camp here at the lake 2018! Last full Deer camp. Last year it was just my daughter and I hunting, this year perhaps just me. Meredith is coming in town tomorrow for Thanksgiving, maybe a sit in the treestand on my property, we'll shoot bows if nothing else. Hunting today, saw 3 Does AND was very tempted to pull the trigger on one to fill the freezer a bit more. There was dozens of fresh deer tracks in the area, several very large tracks from bigger deer, so I'll set up there in a tree soon!
> 
> View attachment 7741908


Now THAT is what hunting and the outdoors is all about!


----------



## hdrking2003

skeet16 said:


> In the mulies in Utah!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hells yeah skeet, looks like fun!! Good luck!!


----------



## hdrking2003

And Happy Thanksgiving to all of my teammates and your families!!


----------



## alex.vogel99

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Kevin2

My daughter is up for Thanksgiving, finally getting to do some shooting with her! I put her diamond edge on the chronograph, I think she’s got it at 40 pounds, 199 ft./s! I was pretty impressed, quite a bit faster than my circa 1985 Martin cougar speed flight bow that went a whopping 185 ft./s!


----------



## hdrking2003

Kevin2 said:


> My daughter is up for Thanksgiving, finally getting to do some shooting with her! I put her diamond edge on the chronograph, I think she’s got it at 40 pounds, 199 ft./s! I was pretty impressed, quite a bit faster than my circa 1985 Martin cougar speed flight bow that went a whopping 185 ft./s!
> View attachment 7743664
> 
> View attachment 7743665


Awesome!! Good form too, I bet she’s a pretty good shot[emoji1360]


----------



## Kevin2

She was pretty good as a youngster and teenager, now she only shoots with me a couple times a year. She was hitting the bull out to 30 yards pretty consistent from the get go today! AND bragging about it!


hdrking2003 said:


> Awesome!! Good form too, I bet she’s a pretty good shot[emoji1360]


----------



## Kevin2

*Happy Thanksgiving guys! *


----------



## bamabowhunter19

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2




----------



## jwg1976

Happy Thanksgiving guys


----------



## V Man

Happy Thanksgiving all!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

My wife and daughter just got me an earlier Christmas gift, Black Friday purchase! *GoPro 11 with the works*! Daughters' idea, giving it early to me so I can use it for the rest of hunting season. I normally don't accept gifts, preferring a gift of *time* the last decade, but they twisted my arm! THEY all are backed up on their "time" gifts, so this seemed good for a change!


----------



## hdrking2003

Great night for me, and they’re still chasing in Ohio! Will get the specifics to be added to our score by tomorrow.


----------



## hdrking2003




----------



## hdrking2003




----------



## jwg1976

hdrking2003 said:


> Great night for me, and they’re still chasing in Ohio! Will get the specifics to be added to our score by tomorrow.


Nicely done - Congrats!


----------



## hdrking2003

Hero pics complete. Please forgive my wife, she’s amazing but photography is not her forte lol.


----------



## Kevin2

Killer buck and photos! Congrats!



hdrking2003 said:


>


----------



## Kevin2

Awesome.


hdrking2003 said:


> Hero pics complete. Please forgive my wife, she’s amazing but photography is not her forte lol.
> 
> View attachment 7744965
> 
> View attachment 7744966


----------



## Kevin2

Soon as my daughter left in the morning, I was back after em! Got my eyes on a couple of deer while tracking them, but no shots fired. There’s no fresh snow, so I got barn yarded a you times. I just could not decipher what track was the fresh track once the buck got into a bunch of other tracks and exited!

But it was exciting! I did find a couple of new Treestand locations that I’ve been curious about, so that was sweet too. I might even sit this one crossing pinch point spot because there was several buck tracks going into this high ground thicket in the swamp. There’s nothing coming out the other end so they’re definitely bedding in there. Might give it a couple of sets in December with the bow.


----------



## hdrking2003

I tried and tried but couldn’t get more than 125 3/8” out of my buck. Guess it’s time to buy a new tape lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

Not to be “that guy”, buuuuuut.......Man, there’s a buck that was posted a few days ago that’s claiming 151” from Iowa, and it looks smaller than mine. I think I need to borrow his tape lol.


----------



## stevewes2004

hdrking2003 said:


> Not to be “that guy”, buuuuuut.......Man, there’s a buck that was posted a few days ago that’s claiming 151” from Iowa, and it looks smaller than mine. I think I need to borrow his tape lol.


Great buck man, and yes a lot of these guys don’t know how to measure deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hdrking2003 said:


> Hero pics complete. Please forgive my wife, she’s amazing but photography is not her forte lol.
> 
> View attachment 7744965
> 
> View attachment 7744966


Great buck! Congrats


----------



## V Man

hdrking2003 said:


> Hero pics complete. Please forgive my wife, she’s amazing but photography is not her forte lol.
> 
> View attachment 7744965
> 
> View attachment 7744966


Congrats on a great buck and photos!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## alex.vogel99

hdrking2003 said:


> Not to be “that guy”, buuuuuut.......Man, there’s a buck that was posted a few days ago that’s claiming 151” from Iowa, and it looks smaller than mine. I think I need to borrow his tape lol.


Congrats on the buck! 

Agreed - every year there are some that have me scratching my head. but, no use worrying about it really.


----------



## hdrking2003

alex.vogel99 said:


> Congrats on the buck!
> 
> Agreed - every year there are some that have me scratching my head. but, no use worrying about it really.


Yeah man, at the end of the day, it's still just the AT deer contest. Fun to play along, but ZERO real impact on my life. Lol.


----------



## stevewes2004

7 more does and we will be on top 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V Man

I’m still hard at it trying to improve my buck and add does….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamabowhunter19

I’m like y’all. I’ve really started getting at it this past week. I had a few close encounters Monday morning, but it was bad timing. I done some scouting on BaseMap on a new spot, and it turned out I picked correct, but the only downfall was they were moving when I was walking in. So, I ended up hiding in a drainage hoping to get a shot in the thick stuff, but it didn’t pan out. I had one at 20 and another at 30 with no shots.

I decided to back out to avoid boogering it up, and I’m going to wait for a better moon phase and wind to go at it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99

stevewes2004 said:


> 7 more does and we will be on top
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ummmm or one 350" buck!


----------



## hdrking2003

alex.vogel99 said:


> Ummmm or one 350" buck!


Now we're talkin!!


----------



## Buxndiverdux

I’m going to hunt some over the next 10-12 days. Went last week and my target buck was out there, just 400 yards away. I don’t have any pins for that on my longbow. 🤣 Will probably break out the compound and try to get 2 Does. Been a weird season for me.


----------



## V Man

Had some luck Monday evening muzzleloader hunting. Wouldn’t have improved my current buck if I had used my bow but thought I’d share anyway.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Real nice! Congrats V Man, regardless of weapon!!


----------



## jwg1976

Good looking buck - Congrats!


----------



## Buxndiverdux

Got 50 points this afternoon. Will post it tomorrow in the scoring thread.


----------



## jwg1976

Buxndiverdux said:


> Got 50 points this afternoon. Will post it tomorrow in the scoring thread.


Nice - Congrats!


----------



## hdrking2003

Buxndiverdux said:


> Got 50 points this afternoon. Will post it tomorrow in the scoring thread.


Awesome!! Still lots of season left for a lot of guys n gals.


----------



## Buxndiverdux

I posted it in scoring thread. Saw 2 of the 3 best bucks again yesterday but they are staying just out of range. It doesn't matter where I sit, they just seem to know. LOL... I was happy to get to this Doe before the coyotes did. They are bad this year.


----------



## jwg1976

Well guys my season has ended up here in northern NY so no upgrades coming from me......I miss the good old days when I lived down in Maryland and the season went until January 31st. Good luck to everyone still grinding and be safe out in the woods


----------



## bamabowhunter19

Merry Christmas fellas!

“Unto us, a Savior is born..”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwg1976

Merry Christmas all


----------



## hdrking2003

Merry Christmas teammates!!


----------



## alex.vogel99

Merry Christmas everyone! It was fun being on a team with you all! Hope everyone has a blessed 2023!!


----------



## Kevin2

Congratulations to both of you and your kills! 


V Man said:


> Had some luck Monday evening muzzleloader hunting. Wouldn’t have improved my current buck if I had used my bow but thought I’d share anyway.
> View attachment 7753572
> 
> View attachment 7753574
> 
> 
> View attachment 7753575
> 
> View attachment 7753580
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Buxndiverdux said:


> I posted it in scoring thread. Saw 2 of the 3 best bucks again yesterday but they are staying just out of range. It doesn't matter where I sit, they just seem to know. LOL... I was happy to get to this Doe before the coyotes did. They are bad this year.


----------



## Kevin2

I’ve been steady at it most of the month, but the last week I’ve taken off for family Christmas. Two days left of the season, so I went scouting for a little bit today and turned up this really nice track coming out of my property. Was really big in the snow, looked fresh inside a few hours, likely first thing this morning. Tracked it quite a ways and finally got onto some dirt and left a really nice set of tracks. Going to give them one last ditch effort one of the next two mornings! Good luck to anybody who still hunting.


----------



## bamabowhunter19

We still have a month a half of season left. The rut is just starting to kick off here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

Enjoy, I'm jealous! Hadn't had a buck on camera for a few weeks. NOT seen any sign of one until today.


bamabowhunter19 said:


> We still have a month a half of season left. The rut is just starting to kick off here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I’ve been out the last two evenings with a late season any sex tag. Trying to upgrade but nothing was seen either night. I have till January 10.


----------



## hdrking2003

Good luck fellas!!


----------



## Buxndiverdux

I’ve got 3 more days. Been a few times but only shots at young bucks or button heads. Need a Doe or one of my shooter bucks to come in range.


----------



## jwg1976

Happy New Year team - Good luck to all of you still out hunting


----------



## hdrking2003

Happy New Year all!!


----------



## Kevin2

OK, that's a rap! I went out today, cut a buck track that was fresh on my way to my location, very fresh on a inch of snow. Then I had 2 doe show up inside 15 minutes, but that was it. I cut a huge buck track that looked a few days old on my way in also, a nice fresh rub and open scrape 15 yards later AND that was about the end of my excitement for the year! NO dead buck, but it was a nice day.


----------



## bamabowhunter19

That’ll be 50 points and some meat in the freezer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

bamabowhunter19 said:


> That’ll be 50 points and some meat in the freezer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Win win!! Congrats bama!!


----------



## jwg1976

bamabowhunter19 said:


> That’ll be 50 points and some meat in the freezer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nicely done!


----------



## Kevin2

AWESOME! 



bamabowhunter19 said:


> That’ll be 50 points and some meat in the freezer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

